# Lets Talk about Crochet Braids.....



## LightEyedMami (Aug 17, 2012)

*Lets Talk about Crochet Braids......*

Ok so my hair has been going through a hard time lately, and i think its because i manipulate it to much, So my plan is to rock crochet braids for a while (i have done them once before). How do take care of your hair underneathe crochet braids (i will wear them 4-6 weeks) at a time and i don't want to neglect my hair in that time. Also do you feel you retain well with crochet braids?...any advice is appreciated ladies.

**side note my hair will be in a sew in/ crochet style**


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Aug 17, 2012)

Every night, I spritz my hair and apply my conditioner on the hair left out. (perimeter)
Every other day, I put oil on scalp with an applicator botltle then massaging 10 minutes. 
I just did a shampooing yesterday after 4 weeks wearing the cornrows/crochet braids. 

I think I can wear that protective style for 2 weeks again (total 6 weeks). 
And I hope I've retained at least one inch lol. I mean hair is in cornrows _*and*_ it's hidden. and I didn't give up my hair underneath so..


----------



## SkySurfer (Aug 17, 2012)

Girl, i love, crochet braids are basically my only PS now.
I spritz with diluted s-curl or a mix of water and oil once every day.
I wash every 2 weeks..

I generally keep them in 3-4 weeks...but i wanna go for a bit more time this time.
I have seen so much retention from crochet braids...i suffere greatly from hand in hair syndrome..so this keeps damaging manipulation to a minimum.

Right now i have in freetress brazilian braid hair, but i usually weave the water wave.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Aug 17, 2012)

SkySurfer said:


> Girl, *i love, crochet braids are basically my only PS now.*
> I spritz with diluted s-curl or a mix of water and oil once every day.
> I wash every 2 weeks..
> 
> ...


 @SkySurfer YAY!! thats great to hear im not the only one, i plan to do this, (and sengalese twists if i can learn how to do them right ) as my main protective styles for the rest of the year (possibly next year also), i seriously need to weave it up right now, because the manipulation has stopped my progress.....when you wash how do you it?...im scared of "mildewing" my hair underneathe.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Aug 17, 2012)

Krystle~Hime said:


> Every night, I spritz my hair and apply my conditioner on the hair left out. (perimeter)
> Every other day, I put oil on scalp with an applicator botltle then massaging 10 minutes.
> I just did a shampooing yesterday after 4 weeks wearing the cornrows/crochet braids.
> 
> ...


 @Krystle~Hime Do you deep condition in them (is that possible?)...or do you feel your hair is more moist under the weave, thus you can get away with just moisterizing?..


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 17, 2012)

I am years late on crochet braids. I just discovered them a few weeks ago and ever since I've been watching YT diy tutorials. I plan to do some very soon so this thread is right on time


----------



## LightEyedMami (Aug 17, 2012)

SexySin985 said:


> I am years late on crochet braids. I just discovered them a few weeks ago and ever since I've been watching YT diy tutorials. I plan to do some very soon so this thread is right on time


  well don't feel too bad, i did them only 1 time and that was like a year ago, so i was late too .


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ladies, pics of your crochet braids would be great. I will be sure to post mine whenever I find the time to do them


----------



## xomonaijax (Aug 18, 2012)

This is my next PS.


----------



## SkySurfer (Aug 18, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> @SkySurfer YAY!! thats great to hear im not the only one, i plan to do this, (and sengalese twists if i can learn how to do them right ) as my main protective styles for the rest of the year (possibly next year also), i seriously need to weave it up right now, because the manipulation has stopped my progress.....when you wash how do you it?...im scared of "mildewing" my hair underneathe.



I dilute the shampoo very heavily (so that you basically just have sudsy water) I alternate between co-washing and shampoo washing because my hair can get quite dry after. I also DC afterwards using diluted deep conditioner (ORS replenishing conditioner)
I wash in the morning to make sure that the braids dry by the evening, or if i wash later (which isn't often) i dry with the blow dryer on cool/medium.

I love senegalese twists too, so i alternate between the two.

Hope that helps! I also would say to use a moisturising shampoo rather than a clarifying shampoo, as the latter may be too stripping for the hair.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Aug 18, 2012)

Come on ladies we need pic motivation, *i wanna see those crochet sets!! *


----------



## SkySurfer (Aug 21, 2012)

I'll get some pictures up soon, i'm just lazy!


----------



## SimFio (Aug 21, 2012)

i bought 2 packs of Ikon human hair hybrid wet and wavy. Had big plans to install in this crochet style. BUt the hair is so silky and soft and smooth that no matter how many knots i make, it wont stay tight. How do I get this silky hair to stay in???? Advice needed por favor!


----------



## LightEyedMami (Aug 21, 2012)

SimFio said:


> i bought 2 packs of Ikon human hair hybrid wet and wavy. Had big plans to install in this crochet style. BUt the hair is so silky and soft and smooth that no matter how many knots i make, it wont stay tight. How do I get this silky hair to stay in???? Advice needed por favor!


 
SimFio I think thats the problem, from what i have seen, Crochet is usually done with Synthetic Course/Curly Hair or Kanekelon Hair, because they are course enough to hold the style. The *ONE *girl i saw on youtube use straight hair that wasn't kanekelon, was still a synthetic hair. Maybe the ladies can give some advice on this??


----------



## SimFio (Aug 21, 2012)

LightEyedMami said:


> SimFio I think thats the problem, from what i have seen, Crochet is usually done with Synthetic Course/Curly Hair or Kanekelon Hair, because they are course enough to hold the style. The *ONE *girl i saw on youtube use straight hair that wasn't kanekelon, was still a synthetic hair. Maybe the ladies can give some advice on this??



Yeh I was starting to think that myself. I did crochet with Afro Bulk and that came out great! But I was trying to do a style that I could leave out...like a weave...like how everyone else does it! Sigh...now I have 2 packs of fairly pricey Hybrid Human Hair that I dont know what to do with...

GAH!!!


----------



## angellike (Aug 21, 2012)

@SimFio i saw this one lady on youtube who used human hair for crochets, now i would NOT do this lol, but she dabbed a dot of nail/super glue onto the knot for it to stay. http://youtu.be/wRA9FBCosd0

 Also what method of knotting are you using, have you tried this method? http://youtu.be/GmN1tuXBDzA?t=5m14s
 i love her videos! 
if you use tiny sections of hair it might stay, but i have never tried using human hair but i may one day.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 21, 2012)

Ya'll ain't late! I'm late! This is the first I heard of crochet braids! 

OMG...

How long does install take you for those that self-install and remove?? Does the hair snap and pull as you're taking them down?


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm late too. I mean, I've heard of them, but never looked into it. I don't usually ps (bc my hair is so fine I end up damaging it), but I'm willing to try this. 

Paging BlackMasterPiece, I remember she had a thread about her self-install.


----------



## SimFio (Aug 21, 2012)

[/QUOTE] Also what method of knotting are you using, have you tried this method? http://youtu.be/GmN1tuXBDzA?t=5m14s
i love her videos!
if you use tiny sections of hair it might stay, but i have never tried using human hair but i may one day.[/QUOTE]

This is the best video ever!!! Ok as soon as I get home tomorrow from work I'll go at it again. I was about to break down and throw some individual braids along the edges with the hair i bought, and buy a track and sew it in the middle. But I'm going to give this crochet one more shot. I'd try the nail glue method but knowing me I'd glue my hair to my scalp.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 22, 2012)

I wore Crochet Braids back in 2010. I need to get back on it. Might do me a set in September and keep them in for 4 weeks if I can.


----------



## LightEyedMami (Aug 22, 2012)

DarkJoy said:


> Ya'll ain't late! I'm late! *This is the first I heard of crochet braids! *
> 
> OMG...
> 
> How long does install take you for those that self-install and remove?? Does the hair snap and pull as you're taking them down?


 ......, Now i don't feel soo bad. Well great then we can all learn together...


----------



## LightEyedMami (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok, QUESTION: ...Who uses witch hazel on their scalp?, do you follow with a water rinse?...Does it dry your hair AT ALL?...because i would like to keep my scalp clean during the install BUT i don't want my hair getting any drier than it already is.


----------



## AFashionSlave (Aug 22, 2012)

I've never had crochet braids, but I had crochet locs once and I LOVED THEM!
It only took my beautician 3 hours to braid my hair and sew in the locs.

I would spray my scalp with water with a little conditioner mixed in.  I used a squeeze bottle with diluted shampoo when it was time to cleanse.   

I hate braid sprays because they make my scalp itch.

Here's are a couple of pics of my crochet locs.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Aug 22, 2012)

Freshly done (by me!)






A few weeks later. (I developed a cutting addiction)


----------



## jamaicanadian (Aug 22, 2012)

I’m currently rocking crochet braids that I did myself. I discovered the style while reading BlackMasterPiece blog.  At first I though the style looked too complicated for me to execute on myself, but after watching a few yt tutorials on how to install them and take them down I realized it was actually easier than it looked.

I first tried them when I grew tired of wearing weaves but hadn’t gotten comfortable wearing wigs yet. It’s a great summer protective style because it allows the scalp to breathe unlike weaves. The only con I can think of is not being able to cleanse my hair while wearing the style because of the poor quality of the synthetic hair used, so I tend not leave the style in no longer than 4 weeks. 

In the first pic I used freetress water wave bulk hair which isn’t that great in all honesty. In the second pic I used model model glance soft water wave hair which specifically says for crochet braids on the package. The model model hair was much better in my opinion. HTH!


----------



## LightEyedMami (Aug 22, 2012)

Beautiful pics ladies!!....Ya'll did great!....and i never heard of crochet locs!!!...Thats really good to know, in case i ever wanna try em out .....


----------



## OhTall1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Subbing...
I plan to do my BC sometime this fall, and I was considering yarn braids until I came across another crochet braid thread.  This seems like it may be a lot easier for a self install than yarn.


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 23, 2012)

:kewlpics:OMG! Thanks for postin them ladies!

Hope there's more...


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 23, 2012)

Let me dig up my crochet pics for ya'll..


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## hair4today (Aug 23, 2012)

jamaicanadian said:


> I’m currently rocking crochet braids that I did myself. I discovered the style while reading BlackMasterPiece blog.  At first I though the style looked too complicated for me to execute on myself, but after watching a few yt tutorials on how to install them and take them down I realized it was actually easier than it looked.
> 
> I first tried them when I grew tired of wearing weaves but hadn’t gotten comfortable wearing wigs yet. It’s a great summer protective style because it allows the scalp to breathe unlike weaves. The only con I can think of is not being able to cleanse my hair while wearing the style because of the poor quality of the synthetic hair used, so I tend not leave the style in no longer than 4 weeks.
> 
> In the first pic I used freetress water wave bulk hair which isn’t that great in all honesty. In the second pic I used model model glance soft water wave hair which specifically says for crochet braids on the package. The model model hair was much better in my opinion. HTH!


OP thanks for this thread. I was trying to decide on my winter protective style and was at a loss. After seeing these lovely pics and the many positives mentioned, I think crochet braids would be perfect. jamaicanadian,  can I ask who did your braids, they look amazing? Not sure where you are but I live in Toronto and would love to get these done. I'm hoping you (or any other who lives in Canada) can recommend someone in the Toronto area who can do a crochet install for me. TIA.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 7, 2012)

I kept this one mmh one month and a half. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=256563744462589&set=a.142690472516584.28166.139721799480118&type=3&theater


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 7, 2012)

Krystle~Hime What kind of hair did you use?


----------



## OhTall1 (Sep 22, 2012)

I had some installed yesterday.  I tried to do them myself earlier this month, and I just couldn't get the cornrows right.

I used Freetress Bohemian in 1b and 1b/30, and it took less than 2 packs of hair.


----------



## Funmiloves (Sep 22, 2012)

I love crochet braids!  I'll definitely post pictures of my next install once done.  Most of the time, I use afro kinky hair and would co-wash 2x weekly and spray my cornrows with my s-curl/ aloe vera juice mix


----------



## Funmiloves (Oct 8, 2012)

As promised, my current install of crochet braids.  The pic in the purple top was when I had just finished installing them.  The pics in the blue top was after the first co-wash.


----------



## OhTall1 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm taking down my first set this Thursday so I can get crochet braids installed again on Friday.  Any words of wisdom or tips I should know about before I take them out?


----------



## LightEyedMami (Oct 22, 2012)

LaChaBla said:


> I had some installed yesterday. I tried to do them myself earlier this month, and I just couldn't get the cornrows right.
> 
> I used Freetress Bohemian in 1b and 1b/30, and it took less than 2 packs of hair.


 I LOVE the freetress bohemian, i got so many compliments...i will add a couple pics this week.



TalkTru said:


> As promised, my current install of crochet braids. The pic in the purple top was when I had just finished installing them. The pics in the blue top was after the first co-wash.


 OMG...soooooo natural looking, great job!!!



LaChaBla said:


> I'm taking down my first set this Thursday so I can get crochet braids installed again on Friday. Any words of wisdom or tips I should know about before I take them out?


 Handle har carefully, hair under any install is more prone to breakage....so grab some conditioner and make sure you have a good amount of freetime to do it so you dont start "yanking" out of impatience


----------



## LightEyedMami (Oct 22, 2012)

I need to learn how ya'll DC in crochet sets (mine was a part sew-in as well), because my hair was DRYYYY during take down.....


----------



## tallnomad (Feb 8, 2013)

I had the best retention of my life in crochet braids.  I retained every inch.  I think part of the reason was because I was wetting my hair every day.  If the synthetic hair got tangled, I would dump my whole head under the shower resulting in my own hair getting wet too.  

Anyone know someone in LA who does these?  Someone who knows about hair health too?


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 8, 2013)

LightEyedMami said:


> I need to learn how ya'll DC in crochet sets (mine was a part sew-in as well), because my hair was DRYYYY during take down.....


IDK if you're still around and doing these @LightEyedMami, but....

I got a whole crochet braid reggi... my hair comes out very soft, moisturized, and tangle-free. The real trick is to RINSE rinse rinse to be sure you remove all product from under the cornrow or your scalp can get itchy.


Divide the hair at each track, if I have time, I will but the hair on each track in a little bun.
Cowash (or shampoo if you prefer) scalp and the tracks first.
Squeeze the wash through the buns or let it run through the extension.
Slap on the DC on the tracks & leave it in for however long.
Moisturize and seal tracks with light products DAILY.
I use human hair and find that it needs to be sulfate shampoo'd from time to time from buildup. I do NOT get the 'poo on my tracks. I shampoo the extensions separate then put the DC on.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 8, 2013)

As an aside, I've been doing this 3 months and retained a LOT.

Going to add baggying with tea spritzs and oil during the night. Crochets seem to be perfect for this!


----------



## Funmiloves (Apr 9, 2013)

Ladies, I've returned to my first love of crochet braids   It's been fun playing with my own hair, but now it's time to hide it away.

http://youtu.be/sWUKUWeH08Q


----------



## SkySurfer (Apr 10, 2013)

TalkTru said:


> Ladies, I've returned to my first love of crochet braids   It's been fun playing with my own hair, but now it's time to hide it away.
> 
> http://youtu.be/sWUKUWeH08Q



That's gorge, TalkTru!
I'm in crochet braids right now myself, it's such an easy protective style!


----------



## Funmiloves (Apr 11, 2013)

SkySurfer

Thanks lady!  I know what you mean, and it's easy on the bank account, lol.  I use cheap synthetic extensions, lol.


----------



## SkySurfer (Apr 11, 2013)

TalkTru said:


> SkySurfer
> 
> Thanks lady!  I know what you mean, and it's easy on the bank account, lol.*  I use cheap synthetic extensions*, lol.




You know it, gurl! I'm all over that


----------



## Babygrowth (May 9, 2013)

Funmiloves said:


> Ladies, I've returned to my first love of crochet braids   It's been fun playing with my own hair, but now it's time to hide it away.
> 
> http://youtu.be/sWUKUWeH08Q



Thank you soooo much for these videos!!! Everything was easy to understand. And the maintenance seems easy. How long will this last you Funmiloves? Also I subscribed!


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 9, 2013)

Funmiloves
I subscribed too!! I like the Way you tie the knots at the base of the braid. It seems really secure. I plan to do this style the week after Mothers Day


----------



## Funmiloves (May 10, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Thank you soooo much for these videos!!! Everything was easy to understand. And the maintenance seems easy. How long will this last you Funmiloves? Also I subscribed!



Babygrowth  I kept these in for just a month, apart from getting bored very easily with my hair styles (hence the cheap extensions) I've also started to run and these got to hot

Bbbuuuuttt - I immediately redid another set, using Afro Kinky hair (much easier for my running)   Will upload pics/ video hopefully tonight.

ETA - Thanks for subbing


----------



## Funmiloves (May 10, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Funmiloves
> I subscribed too!! I like the Way you tie the knots at the base of the braid. It seems really secure. I plan to do this style the week after Mothers Day



ooohhh! mshoneyfly  please do share your results when you get them done


----------



## Angelicus (May 11, 2013)

AFashionSlave ,  I always loved your crochet locs. I have been interested in getting this for years. Do you know where I can buy crochet loc hair online? Can someone help? I'm desparate.


----------



## Funmiloves (May 11, 2013)

My new crochet braids install using afro kinky bulk hair

http://youtu.be/pL3biWo9NOw


----------



## AFashionSlave (May 13, 2013)

Angelicus said:


> AFashionSlave ,  I always loved your crochet locs. I have been interested in getting this for years. Do you know where I can buy crochet loc hair online? Can someone help? I'm desparate.



Anky,
I'm not sure.  My braider had the hair in stock.  The locs came on a track and she stitched it onto my cornrows.  Sorry hun. I don't have anymore information.


----------



## SkySurfer (May 16, 2013)

Current crochet braids  (i know my face is shining like a beacon, the curse of greasy skin lol)

Recently discovered i like bohemian braid better than water wave..don't know why, because they're basically the same curl...

I use a mix of 1,1b and 2 for a natural look, and layer it with the longest pieces on the bottom.


----------



## Creatividual (May 16, 2013)

I looooove crochet braids! I have been doing them for years. THe past two years I strayed from them but I'm coming back to them, they are an excellent protective style for me. I'm putting a set back in this weekend or the next because I have natural hair with fine strands and to make my feasible goal of MBL by December or earlier, I have to leave it the heck alone so back to crochet braids I go. My hair responds really well to them and I retain most if not all of the growth/length when I do them regularly. I keep mine in for no more than a month/4 weeks.

Depending on what kind of hair I used, I can wash my hair in them and for obvious reasons, you have easy access to your scalp so washing is a breeze. If I use Marley hair, I don't wash my hair with them in but if the hair is more curly I will. 

I plan to rock them all summer because I so want MBL, really, by my birthday 10/27. 

YOu can see some pictures of different times I've done crochet braids here: http://www.agrlcanmac.com/search?q=crochet+braids


----------



## SkySurfer (May 16, 2013)

Creatividual said:


> I looooove crochet braids! I have been doing them for years. THe past two years I strayed from them but I'm coming back to them, they are an excellent protective style for me. I'm putting a set back in this weekend or the next because I have natural hair with fine strands and to make my feasible goal of MBL by December or earlier, I have to leave it the heck alone so back to crochet braids I go. My hair responds really well to them and I retain most if not all of the growth/length when I do them regularly. I keep mine in for no more than a month/4 weeks.
> 
> Depending on what kind of hair I used, I can wash my hair in them and for obvious reasons, you have easy access to your scalp so washing is a breeze. If I use Marley hair, I don't wash my hair with them in but if the hair is more curly I will.
> 
> ...



i've liked your blog for a long time, good luck on your MBL goal!


----------



## Creatividual (May 16, 2013)

SkySurfer Aww thank you and thank you. Glad you enjoy the blog.  If I leave my hair alone while still taking good care of it, I'm confident I can make MBL by the end of this year. My crochet braids have never failed me yet!


----------



## SkySurfer (May 16, 2013)

Creatividual said:


> SkySurfer Aww thank you and thank you. Glad you enjoy the blog.  If I leave my hair alone while still taking good care of it, I'm confident I can make MBL by the end of this year. My crochet braids have never failed me yet!



Creatividual

They are a great protective style. What's your regimen while you're wearing them?


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 16, 2013)

SkySurfer said:


> Current crochet braids  (i know my face is shining like a beacon, the curse of greasy skin lol)
> 
> Recently discovered i like bohemian braid better than water wave..don't know why, because they're basically the same curl...
> 
> I use a mix of 1,1b and 2 for a natural look, and layer it with the longest pieces on the bottom.



SkySurfer
Gurl, when you get to be my age, you'll thank the Lord for that oily skin.  Its preserving your youth, lol!!  I was the same way  In the meantime those little packs of papers work instantly. 

I love your hair, btw. Im doin mine this weekend. What brand of hair is that?  I like it and the way you used shorter pieces in front.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 16, 2013)

Shoot.

Ya'll and these beautiful crochets make me wanna skip my henna treatment and run right to the BSS for some coily hair. And I  just might before I pick up DD and start tonight!


----------



## DarkJoy (May 16, 2013)

I'm convinced. Bought some hair and gonna take pics when it's done. I bought Outre Vivid. Its really really soft and bouncy. I left synthetic because I can be allergic, but I just gotta try with this brand.

It's weave. But I've found I like the tighter coils better and dont usually find them in bulk braiding hair. I just cut it off the track. It's usually shorter (18-20") but I keep it in a NL-SL bob anyway,

Outre Vivid, Bohemian


----------



## Angelicus (May 16, 2013)

Funmiloves said:


> My new crochet braids install using afro kinky bulk hair
> 
> http://youtu.be/pL3biWo9NOw



Funmiloves, I LOVE your style! This is an incredible hairstyle!


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 16, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I'm convinced. Bought some hair and gonna take pics when it's done. I bought Outre Vivid. Its really really soft and bouncy. I left synthetic because I can be allergic, but I just gotta try with this brand.
> 
> It's weave. But I've found I like the tighter coils better and dont usually find them in bulk braiding hair. I just cut it off the track. It's usually shorter (18-20") but I keep it in a NL-SL bob anyway,
> 
> Outre Vivid, Bohemian



Ohh this is some cute hair!!  I cant wait to see the pics DarkJoy


----------



## DarkJoy (May 17, 2013)

Done. I was worried about shortness so went back and actually found that hair in bulk. Here's the stats:

Preparation:
#Soaked hair an hour in 1cup white vinegar in sink of water.  then a half hour in condish. Towel dried.
# 12 cornrows
# leave out edges

Install
# 6 hrs 
# 2packs with length cut in half. If you wanted the full length it would be 4 packs.
# $ 10 per pack. Best synthetic ever. No tangle. No shine. Feels and acts like human hair. This kicks all other synthetic arse!

Love it! Will see how long this hair acts right.

I look blah. Getting over the flu.










mshoneyfly

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 17, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Done. I was worried about shortness so went back and actually found that hair in bulk. Here's the stats:
> 
> Preparation:
> #Soaked hair an hour in 1cup white vinegar in sink of water.  then a half hour in condish. Towel dried.
> ...



Awww DarkJoy, I hope you feel better soon!!  Maybe you'll feel like taking pics tomorrow. I'm prepping my hair and my fake hair right now!!


----------



## DarkJoy (May 17, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Awww @DarkJoy, I hope you feel better soon!!  Maybe you'll feel like taking pics tomorrow. I'm prepping my hair and my fake hair right now!!


You cant see the pics? They are attached to the message mshoneyfly


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 18, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> You cant see the pics? They are attached to the message mshoneyfly



Oh I can see them now!!  IDK why I couldn't see before. I love it!  That wavy hair really does a good job of hiding the braids. Its such pretty hair and it looks so natural. 

My daughter convinced me to follow my first mind and get the reg bulk kankeolon instead of wavy hair. Im gonna blow dry it on low once I get it installed. Wish me luck!!


----------



## ceecy29 (May 18, 2013)

SkySurfer said:


> Current crochet braids  (i know my face is shining like a beacon, the curse of greasy skin lol)
> 
> Recently discovered i like bohemian braid better than water wave..don't know why, because they're basically the same curl...
> 
> I use a mix of 1,1b and 2 for a natural look, and layer it with the longest pieces on the bottom.



Oh you're gorgeous!!! SkySurfer #naijagirlskillingit. 

I need details though. How many cornrows do you have in and what pattern? Did you cut the hair in half or just put in the entire length?

TIA!!!


----------



## blackbarbie986 (May 18, 2013)

You guys are really making me want to use this Havana hair this weekend. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## DarkJoy (May 18, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Oh I can see them now!!  IDK why I couldn't see before. I love it!  That wavy hair really does a good job of hiding the braids. Its such pretty hair and it looks so natural.
> 
> My daughter convinced me to follow my first mind and get the reg bulk kankeolon instead of wavy hair. Im gonna blow dry it on low once I get it installed. Wish me luck!!


Good luck! And share pics when you're done!


----------



## Babygrowth (May 18, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> That wavy hair really does a good job of hiding the braids. Its such pretty hair and it looks so natural.



This right here is true. I can see and feel my gaps and rows very good with this silky jumbo braid hair I used. Next time I will use hair that is curly/wavy. I did braid it and dip it in hot water so its wavy now and gives me better coverage but I will not use straight hair again! There's no way I'm keeping this in for more than 3 weeks. But I will wash DC than reinstall within 2 days...


----------



## SkySurfer (May 18, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> SkySurfer
> Gurl, when you get to be my age, you'll thank the Lord for that oily skin.  Its preserving your youth, lol!!  I was the same way  In the meantime those little packs of papers work instantly.
> 
> I love your hair, btw. Im doin mine this weekend. What brand of hair is that?  I like it and the way you used shorter pieces in front.



Heya mshoneyfly. Haha, lemme start thanking Him now!

I used the aftress bohemy braid for this set.
I tend to go between that and the bohemian braid from freetress or glance model model


----------



## SkySurfer (May 18, 2013)

ceecy29 said:


> Oh you're gorgeous!!! SkySurfer #naijagirlskillingit.
> 
> I need details though. How many cornrows do you have in and what pattern? Did you cut the hair in half or just put in the entire length?
> 
> TIA!!!



Heya! Thanks ceecy29 

Haha, I'm Ivorian, but we're all repping West Africa!!

I have 10 big cornrows at the back, and I only split the top two cornrows at the top to have a closer part. So 12 small cornrows at the front going into the 10 at the back. I'm bad at explaining lol.
It's braided straight back, no fuss no muss. And I crochet in hair to secure the ends. I'm BSB, nearing BSL so I need them ends TUCKED!
I put in the entire length to allow for freedom of cutting and shaping to the length I want.  At the front I use the pack cut in half to save hair. I find that some shorter pieces in front gives a more natural look.

I used to cut the pack in half for my whole head but it goes so POOFY, I don't like it after a while.

I generally use about 2.5 packs of hair for my whole head NOT cutting it in half. I use about 1.5 packs if I cut it in half. I'm pretty light handed with my crochet placement. Makes for less bulk and easier taking down of the style, as well as saving money. You just have to make sure the right areas are covered well so you don't see the braids (like the part, the back and you hanging cornrow ends if applicable).

Sorry for the late reply, hope this helps!!


----------



## ceecy29 (May 19, 2013)

SkySurfer said:


> Heya! Thanks ceecy29
> 
> Haha, I'm Ivorian, but we're all repping West Africa!!
> 
> ...



Lol my bad SkySurfer I have you confused with someone else. It's all good though, still a gorgeous WA!

Thanks for the tips I def. will use them when installing cos I love everything about your install, esp. the flawless closure and the length. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Funmiloves (May 20, 2013)

Angelicus said:


> Funmiloves, I LOVE your style! This is an incredible hairstyle!



Angelicus  Thank you


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 20, 2013)

My dd is installing my crochets as we speak...I tried to do it myself but i didn't have good control of the hair. Shes more than halfway finished...I wanna eat a snack. 

No matter what time she finishes I will post pics


----------



## ceecy29 (May 20, 2013)

You ladies gave me courage to try. Here's my first attempt using freetress deep twist mostly and some gogo curl.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 21, 2013)

ceecy29 said:


> You ladies gave me courage to try. Here's my first attempt using freetress deep twist mostly and some gogo curl.



Gorgeous!!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## SkySurfer (May 22, 2013)

ceecy29 said:


> You ladies gave me courage to try. Here's my first attempt using freetress deep twist mostly and some gogo curl.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome! i like the length on you


----------



## ceecy29 (May 22, 2013)

SkySurfer said:


> ceecy29 said:
> 
> 
> > You ladies gave me courage to try. Here's my first attempt using freetress deep twist mostly and some gogo curl.
> ...


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 22, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> My dd is installing my crochets as we speak...I tried to do it myself but i didn't have good control of the hair. Shes more than halfway finished...I wanna eat a snack.
> 
> No matter what time she finishes I will post pics



Okay so my crochets resulted in an EPIC FAIL!!  I shoulda used the wavy hair to hide the knots so i took it down last night. It was just awful. 

Anyway, I might just try again later. 

ceecy29 your hair came out lovely!!


----------



## ceecy29 (May 22, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Okay so my crochets resulted in an EPIC FAIL!!  I shoulda used the wavy hair to hide the knots so i took it down last night. It was just awful.
> 
> Anyway, I might just try again later.
> 
> ceecy29 your hair came out lovely!!



Thanks mshoneyfly !!! Just try again and watch as many youtube videos. The ones by mamitresses really helped. Come back and show us when you do.


----------



## Creatividual (May 24, 2013)

SkySurfer said:


> Creatividual
> 
> They are a great protective style. What's your regimen while you're wearing them?



SkySurfer I don't do much. I oil my scalp only when it feels dry with a light oil. When I put them in again this weekend, I'll be using grape seed oil that I added eucalyptus essential oil to. If I use curly hair, I can wash or co-wash my hair in them once a week if I like and let it airdry. My scalp can be temperamental so I don't like putting much on it because it will build up so I don't spray it daily, only when it feels dry and that's it. This is the easiest style for me and my hair flourishes. If I can, I may do them all summer.


----------



## Funmiloves (Jul 20, 2013)

Check out my hassle free hair style :heart2: crochet braids! Water wave never fails  http://youtu.be/__6AapedFKI


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 22, 2013)

I cant wait to do crochets again next week. I hope this curly hair covers the cornrows well this time. Straight hair is for when I become a little more advance! lol!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 22, 2013)

I dont think straight works with crochets at all. Deep waves barely cut it. It has to be curly to kinky to hide those cornrows.

Dont forget to take pics!


----------



## OhTall1 (Oct 14, 2013)

I just got my crochet braids re-done this weekend.  I went to a new person, and she put in 2.5 packs of Freetress Water Wave.  It's way more diva-liscious than I'm used to, but I'm getting compliments, so it must look okay.


----------



## Funmiloves (Oct 14, 2013)

LaChaBla said:


> I just got my crochet braids re-done this weekend.  I went to a new person, and she put in 2.5 packs of Freetress Water Wave.  It's way more diva-liscious than I'm used to, but I'm getting compliments, so it must look okay.



Very nice!


----------



## Rnjones (Oct 14, 2013)

My second and most recent crochet set using freetress Brooke curl.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF

Sorry. I don't know why my pics always come out every whichaway.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 15, 2013)

What is the takedown like with these? I want to try them, but don't want to mess around and *** up my hair with the take down.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 16, 2013)

ImanAdero said:


> What is the takedown like with these? I want to try them, but don't want to mess around and *** up my hair with the take down.


@ImanAdero, This vid seemed helpful, although I wouldn't know since I've never done it, lol. I was thinking about trying them too, but I never really  hear people talking about them anymore. Seems like I missed the boat.   

 Wanna be newbie crochet-braid buddies?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 16, 2013)

Honey Bee do it! I recently tried crochet braids for the first time myself and I am loving 'em! They were so easy to install - took about 2 hours tops. I used marley braids and they blend really nicely with my leave out.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 16, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> do it! I recently tried crochet braids for the first time myself and I am loving 'em! They were so easy to install - took about 2 hours tops. I used marley braids and they blend really nicely with my leave out.


@bajandoc86, Girl, I am >>>this<<< close. I'm 15 wks post and trynna make it to 20, I need all the help I can get.  My mother is transitioning, so I might practice on her first. I can cornrow and I crochet, so it looks like I already have the skill set, just gotta put 'em together, lol. The Brazilian hair is similar to my hair in a braid-out, so I might use that. My mother would love the Marley, though.  

My concern is that I henna, so I can never find weave hair in the right color/ with the right tint (you can see it in my avvy). I might not be able to leave any hair out at all. Would that mean I always have to wear it down?



o/t, whenever you and I talk, I think about my Bajan ex-sil since, oddly, I don't run into too many Bajans here.


----------



## ImanAdero (Oct 16, 2013)

Honey Bee I think this night end up being my December protective style! So... Oh leh do it!


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 16, 2013)

ImanAdero said:


> @Honey Bee I think this night end up being my December protective style! So... *Oh leh do it!*


ImanAdero,  

I really wanna ps until the end of the year and then do a 'big reveal'- type TU, but ps's always do me so dirty.  Thin edges, broken off sections, just sad. I'm hoping this will the the one ps I can wear safely.  

What kinda hair you planning on using?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 16, 2013)

Honey Bee I have actually seen persons do the braids with no leave out and still do updos/buns. So if you can't find braid hair with the right colour/tint that is an option.

As for my accent - living in Jamaica for the better part of the last 10 yrs has diluted it a bit. But let me land home and walk through the airport - BOOM, accent back with a vengence. LOL. Then when I come back to Ja, my friends are like 'Chile, we can't understand a word you sayin'!'


----------



## SkySurfer (Oct 19, 2013)

My Current Crochet Braids
Brand: Model Model
Curl: Brazilian Braid
Colour: 2/30 and 4/30
Install time: Took a day to braid and crochet the hair in (with lots of breaks)
Planned time for wear: 6-8 weeks
Regimen: Spray every 2-3 days with S-curl. Coconut oil on scalp before a wash. Wash every 2-3 weeks (diluted shampoo and conditioner).

So yeah, here is my current protective style. I really like it, and I've gotten many compliments on it, as well as new business in terms of hair clients. I hope to keep it in for a while to get good retention  The brazilian braid can be a pain in the neck to put in as it's so much thinner than the bohemian braid or the water wave, so you need more pieces and smaller braids for it to look right. But I still love it


----------



## Funmiloves (Oct 19, 2013)

SkySurfer

Lovely!


----------



## SkySurfer (Oct 20, 2013)

^^ Funmiloves 
Thanks so much


----------



## jprayze (Oct 21, 2013)

So I have crochet kinky twists.  My hair was cornrowed.  Marley hair was crocheted on and twisted into kinky twists.  So basically 2 styles in one.  Benefit is basically that my hair is enclosed in the cornrows, protected and no worries about it not blending with the twists.

It's supposed to save time, but it really didn't,


----------



## 4HisGlory (Oct 24, 2013)

I did my first set of crochet braids on Sunday and I must say that I love them. I have NEVER conrowed my own hair before so I was surprised at how good they came out. Downside is, it took me 3 hours just to do that part. About halfway through, I felt like some of the braids might be too large so I ended up putting some small ones in the front and feeding them into larger braids in the back. I was so tired after and hour and I was worried about one side being thicker that the other since I changed up the size. I was tired and I figured the front was most important that it be full anyway. So, I ended up with 7 large ones in the back and them some of the ones in the front have 2 rows feeding into the one large one in the back. I ended up with 11 across the front. 

Next mistake . . . I picked the wrong hair. Uggh! 

Should have paid attention to post #86


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by DarkJoy  View Post
> I dont think straight works with crochets at all. *Deep waves barely cut it. It has to be curly to kinky to hide those cornrows.*
> 
> Dont forget to take pics!



My local BSS only had Vivica Fox braid hair and Bobbi Boss. I was conflicted because the Vivica Fox just didn't look right or sound right. I didn't even know she made braid hair. Anyway, I went went with the Bobbi Boss, Deep Pony. WRONG! The hair is too silky. I did a triple twist and loop and in some places I also did a knot. Youtube did not prepare me for this hair. LOL! After further research, I see that I should have also spritz or glued the knot. Ain't nobody got time for that! That's ok though. I won't be using that again. Also, some of my braids are showing in the back, so I have to check the mirror often and really fluff to keep the braids from showing. I also added in another 1/2 pack last night for good measure. (2.5 packs used total)

Another negative . . . It took me 3 more hours to install the hair. 6 hours total. I hadn't expected to put in that much time and my arms and shoulders were TIRED.

I LOVE the overall look and that it is a cheap protective style that I can do myself. My husband doesn't even like weave and he said it looks really good. He was surprised how I did for a first timer. I will only be keeping this for a week though because the hair is slipping out and I have pulled a few out on accident when fluffing. LOL. Disastrous! No way I can wash, condition and continue to wear this. I plan to revisit this again in 2 or 3 weeks. Next time I will be using water wave and hopefully it won't take as long to install.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Oct 28, 2013)

I did my second set of crochet braids. I really need to learn to be a little less heavy handed with the hair. It was huge when I was done. I cut a lot off and it is still big. I think I need to do 2 things differently next time. I need less braids and tighter braids. I put in about 12 braids which on my head are super tiny. Because they were tiny I couldn't braid as close to the scalp as I would have liked (I'm not a great braider) and all those rows mean a lot of extension hair added. I had a similar amount of braids when I did the crocket kinky twists and that thing was massive. I was originally going for puffy twists look but had to switch to kinky twist twisting method b/c of the size. Anywho, pics below.

no flash

flash

close up of part


----------



## OhTall1 (Mar 16, 2014)

I've posted my crochet braid pics in this thread in the past, but I just got them re-done today.  She used Water Wave in 1B with some 30 highlights at the top.


----------



## Rnjones (Mar 16, 2014)

LaChaBla said:


> I've posted my crochet braid pics in this thread in the past, but I just got them re-done today.  She used Water Wave in 1B with some 30 highlights at the top.



Nice!  I like that hair!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## delitefulmane (Mar 17, 2014)

pookaloo83 said:


>



pookaloo83, what brand of hair did you use from this set? Me likey!


----------



## delitefulmane (Mar 17, 2014)

kandiekj100 said:


> I did my second set of crochet braids. I really need to learn to be a little less heavy handed with the hair. It was huge when I was done. I cut a lot off and it is still big. I think I need to do 2 things differently next time. I need less braids and tighter braids. I put in about 12 braids which on my head are super tiny. Because they were tiny I couldn't braid as close to the scalp as I would have liked (I'm not a great braider) and all those rows mean a lot of extension hair added. I had a similar amount of braids when I did the crocket kinky twists and that thing was massive. I was originally going for puffy twists look but had to switch to kinky twist twisting method b/c of the size. Anywho, pics below.
> 
> no flash
> View attachment 231271
> ...



kandiekj100, Can you further explain how you did your part? The pattern of the braids I mean. Yours turned out great!


----------



## kandiekj100 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanksdelitefulmane!

sort of like this (http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FanMr4SrErs#t=345). However I only had two horizontal rows in the back b/c my hair isn't as thick and I think I probably have a peanut head.


----------



## delitefulmane (Mar 17, 2014)

kandiekj100 said:


> Thanksdelitefulmane!
> 
> sort of like this (http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FanMr4SrErs#t=345). However I only had two horizontal rows in the back b/c my hair isn't as thick and I think I probably have a peanut head.



kandiekj100, you could have warned me about "goldmouth".  I was like  I wasn't ready!  But I like her braiding pattern. Yes, this does make sense. Thank you.


In regards to the part, essentially does how you lay the hair determine the look of the part in the crochet hair (like you had)?


----------



## kandiekj100 (Mar 17, 2014)

delitefulmane said:


> @kandiekj100, you could have warned me about "goldmouth".  I was like  I wasn't ready!  But I like her braiding pattern. Yes, this does make sense. Thank you.
> 
> 
> In regards to the part, essentially does how you lay the hair determine the look of the part in the crochet hair (like you had)?



 Sorry about that. I was taken aback as well 

 The direction in which you latch will determine how the part looks. With most of the hair it won't matter which direction the knot is. But with the part, you want to make sure to the knots end up being on the opposite  side  of the part/underside of hair. 

 I tried to find a video that explains (I could have sworn I saw one before doing my set) but I couldn't. I hope I've explained it okay.


----------



## delitefulmane (Mar 17, 2014)

kandiekj100 said:


> Sorry about that. I was taken aback as well
> 
> The direction in which you latch will determine how the part looks. With most of the hair it won't matter which direction the knot is. But with the part, you want to make sure to the knots end up being on the opposite  side  of the part/underside of hair.
> 
> I tried to find a video that explains (I could have sworn I saw one before doing my set) but I couldn't. I hope I've explained it okay.



I understand sorta kinda. I guess trial and error will have to be my best teacher.


----------



## Aviah (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm glad this thread came up. This will be my next protective style from this weekend until June (I'll have a set for 4 weeks at a time). How do you guys manage to hide the "blow back" as in the wind blowing back the hair off your hairline showing your braids?


----------



## BmoreCoco (Mar 25, 2014)

I LOVEEEEEEEE crotchet braids! I'm about to take down my second set. It's been 7 weeks and I'm still getting compliments. 

View attachment 251773


----------



## ToSelahWithLove (Mar 26, 2014)

I installed my own crocheted senegalese twists, and it was pretty successful! I originally put this on FB, but I figured since I got some tips here I'd post about them on here, too.

*deleted*

1. One row of individual Senegalese twists around the perimeter for better camouflage.
2. My own hair is cornrowed straight back into about 15/16 cornrows (the closer together, the better). I just let the ends of my cornrows hang, because they blend in with the twists; no need to sew them up or anything.
3. Then I installed about 2.5 packs of Rast Afri Senegal Soul Microbraid twists (pre-twisted hair).
4. I used the tiny, blue perm rods on each twist and dipped them in hot water to get the curls.

And voila! Something I am proud of lol


----------



## ladybug71 (Mar 26, 2014)

You ladies crochet braids are gorgeous!

I am just about at the end of my first install.  It's been 5 weeks and I will be taking them down this weekend, but I LOVED them and was surprised at the compliments i got!    I used Freetress Appeal, but it's really starting to tangle a bit.  The break from "doing" my hair has been nice though.  I hope to get another install for summer.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 26, 2014)

ToSelahWithLove said:


> I installed my own crocheted senegalese twists, and it was pretty successful! I originally put this on FB, but I figured since I got some tips here I'd post about them on here, too.
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> ...



I love this! This is my summer style! Can you post more pics or a link so I can see it better?


----------



## ToSelahWithLove (Mar 26, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I love this! This is my summer style! Can you post more pics or a link so I can see it better?



Thank you! I definitely think it's something you should do... it's sooo fast, and so simple and suuuper cute.

I created an album in my photobucket called Crochet Senegalese Twists - March 2014, and it shows the hair from a few different angles. Under each picture I wrote a description explaining what it is you're seeing. I hope it helps a bit more! If you have other questions, or want other tips, just let me know and I will answer them as best as I can! HTH


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 26, 2014)

ToSelahWithLove said:


> Thank you! I definitely think it's something you should do... it's sooo fast, and so simple and suuuper cute.
> 
> I created an album in my photobucket called Crochet Senegalese Twists - March 2014, and it shows the hair from a few different angles. Under each picture I wrote a description explaining what it is you're seeing. I hope it helps a bit more! If you have other questions, or want other tips, just let me know and I will answer them as best as I can! HTH
> 
> ...



This pictorial is extremely helpful. I can't wait to do this! Thank you soo much!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 27, 2014)

I am absolutely intrigued by this thread! As soon as my sides grow in (I have a pixie mohawk at the moment), I think I'm going to transition again using crochet braids. I was going to big chop this time, but I would have to cut it close like a caesar and I'm not feeling that. I also don't want to go through the visible "in-between" stage. Crochet Braids seem like an easy alternative for a transitioner. 

I have a few questions:

1. Why do some people's knots show and others don't?

2. Is there any hair that I should avoid (besides straight hair..I know that won't knot well)?

3. Seems like Freetress is the go-to brand. Between Bohemian, Water Wave, and Go-go curl, which hair is easier to manage?

4. Anyone have a crocheter in Maryland? I live in Balto but I'm willing to drive as far as DC. I saw www.crochetbraidsbytwana.com. She seems nice, but I don't want to drive to Fredericksburg.

@LaChaBla...you're hair looks awesome! Do you still live in NoVA? Who does your hair? PM me if you don't want to post in the thread. Thanks.

TIA!


----------



## ToSelahWithLove (Mar 27, 2014)

LivingDoll said:


> 1. Why do some people's knots show and others don't?



I believe it has to do with a few things. Mainly: which direction you slide the latch-hook needle. You should slide it in the direction you want the hair to fall. For me, this is always a downward motion. When you do it that way the knot ends up being "under" the braid, not on top of it, and it's much more hidden.

I also think the knots are better camouflaged when the hair color matches your own. I'd tried 1b/27 before and the 27 part seemed to show a LOT more than the 1b, because it contrasted with my own hair color so much. It seemed to make it more obvious that it _was_ a knot.

And lastly, I think there are some people who have perfected a way to hide the knots _after_ they've installed their hair. Like, take a bobby pin and place it just so, or use extra hair after, or something like that. I saw some folks on YT do it, so I'm sure you could find it. I think just searching How to Make Crochet Braids Look Natural, or something similar.

I can't answer any of the other questions cuz I've only ever used pre-twisted hair for crocheted senegalese twists and I don't live in the DMV, but I hope this helped a little!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 27, 2014)

ToSelahWithLove

Makes perfect sense.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## lovechemise (Mar 27, 2014)

LivingDoll said:


> I am absolutely intrigued by this thread! As soon as my sides grow in (I have a pixie mohawk at the moment), I think I'm going to transition again using crochet braids. I was going to big chop this time, but I would have to cut it close like a caesar and I'm not feeling that. I also don't want to go through the visible "in-between" stage. Crochet Braids seem like an easy alternative for a transitioner.  I have a few questions:  1. Why do some people's knots show and others don't?  2. Is there any hair that I should avoid (besides straight hair..I know that won't knot well)?  3. Seems like Freetress is the go-to brand. Between Bohemian, Water Wave, and Go-go curl, which hair is easier to manage?  4. Anyone have a crocheter in Maryland? I live in Balto but I'm willing to drive as far as DC. I saw www.crochetbraidsbytwana.com. She seems nice, but I don't want to drive to Fredericksburg.  @LaChaBla...you're hair looks awesome! Do you still live in NoVA? Who does your hair? PM me if you don't want to post in the thread. Thanks.  TIA!




There's a girl at Wheaton mall in silver spring that does good natural hairstyles. If you're on Instagram her name is dmvnaturalista.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 27, 2014)

lovechemise said:


> There's a girl at Wheaton mall in silver spring that does good natural hairstyles. If you're on Instagram her name is dmvnaturalista.


 
@lovechemise

Okay, I know where Wheaton Mall is. I'll look her up. Thanks!

ETA: I found her page on Styleseat. She charges $150. Thanks for the recommendation. 

I'm surprised at how many people charge over $100 for this considering it only lasts about a month.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 27, 2014)

bump...bump...


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 27, 2014)

LivingDoll said:


> @lovechemise  Okay, I know where Wheaton Mall is. I'll look her up. Thanks!  ETA: I found her page on Styleseat. She charges $150. Thanks for the recommendation.  I'm surprised at how many people charge over $100 for this considering it only lasts about a month.



I'm excited about crochet braids as well. I have an appointment on the 8th for my first install. She charges $150 as well, however she says the style can last up to 8 weeks.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 27, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I'm excited about crochet braids as well. I have an appointment on the 8th for my first install. She charges $150 as well, however she says the style can last up to 8 weeks.



What kind of hair will you use?


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 27, 2014)

LivingDoll said:


> What kind of hair will you use?


Freetress Bohemian.  I also like the Water Wave. 

This is the look I'm going for 




Love it!!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 27, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Freetress Bohemian.  I also like the Water Wave.
> 
> This is the look I'm going for
> 
> Love it!!



I think I'm going to try the water wave. That is really pretty!


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 27, 2014)

LivingDoll said:


> I think I'm going to try the water wave. That is really pretty!


How long is your pixie? I'm growing out a pixie as well. I sent her pics just to make sure my hair was long enough to braid. She said she can braid the front/crown. The hair will be long enough to cover the sides and back.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 27, 2014)

The sides have grown out to about an inch.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't know how crochet braids would work on my hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 27, 2014)

LivingDoll said:


> Here is another pic  I don't know how crochet braids would work on my hair.



Your cut is cute!  Pixies are a pain to grow out, but I love the look.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 27, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Your cut is cute!  Pixies are a pain to grow out, but I love the look.



Aww, thanks! Yes. They are a pain to grow out. I've done it sooo many times. I usually just get a quickweave until its long enough to braid everywhere.


----------



## OhTall1 (Mar 27, 2014)

LivingDoll, thanks for the compliment!

I used to go to Twana and loved her, but had to find someone else when she moved from Manassas to Fredericksburg.  Right now,  I go to a woman that has an ad on Craigslist.  She's in the Dale City/Woodbridge area and works at home:  http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/bts/4361462367.html

For hair, I've also used Outre Batik Loose Deep (left) and Freetress Deep Twist (right).  I liked the way they looked, but both types of hair only lasted 4 weeks for me, where Water Wave can last 6+ weeks.



This was my inspiration pic for my last set.  I think I was too conservative with the color, so the next time, I'm definitely going to go with bolder highlights.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 27, 2014)

LaChaBla...

Is the last pic of crochet braids? If so, those knots are undetectable!

Do you think Patricia is as good as Twana? I really really love Twana's work.

Glad I decided on Water Wave. Where do you find it cheapest?

Sorry for all the questions. TIA!


----------



## OhTall1 (Mar 28, 2014)

LivingDoll said:


> @LaChaBla...
> 
> Is the last pic of crochet braids? If so, those knots are undetectable!
> 
> ...



Yep, that last pic is crochet braids.  I did a screen cap from a YouTube video, but I don't know her name.  I think she said she used GoGo curl.

Both Patricia and Twana are good, but Patricia is a braider, and Twana seems like she was more into overall hair health.  Even though Twana is farther than I personally want to travel, I still recommend her to people.    

I used to buy my hair online but recently I started going to Beauty 4 U.  The prices for Freetress are the same as what I've seen online, but I don't have to pay the shipping.  The stores seem to have a big selection.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Mar 28, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=murWwXwpams

My SO wants me to take out my single braids like...now but I compromised and agreed on his birthday in May but I was going to rebraid my hair in te single braids again.  He wasn't happy to hear that but I think this may be a happy medium for both of us...  
 The technique that this lady did is magnificicent and I think that he will be satified, or at the very least tolerate me wearing my hair braided up if it looked like this and he is able to st least touch SOME of my hair.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 28, 2014)

LaChaBla said:


> Yep, that last pic is crochet braids. I did a screen cap from a YouTube video, but I don't know her name. I think she said she used GoGo curl.
> 
> Both Patricia and Twana are good, but Patricia is a braider, and Twana seems like she was more into overall hair health. Even though Twana is farther than I personally want to travel, I still recommend her to people.
> 
> I used to buy my hair online but recently I started going to Beauty 4 U. The prices for Freetress are the same as what I've seen online, but I don't have to pay the shipping. The stores seem to have a big selection.


 
Thanks. I wonder how far Fredericksburg is from Baltimore. I looked it up and it said 1hr, 45 mins. That's not that bad...I might make the trek. I like that her clients don't look like the Lion King when she's finished. She adds the perfect amount of hair to everyone's styles. 

We have Beauty4U's here, so I'll check them out.

I appreciate your help.

@xu93texas, your pixie is cute too! I was posting from my phone last night so I couldn't see your profile pic. Very nice!


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 28, 2014)

LivingDoll theres a lady I used to go to that lives in Edgewood or Havre De Grace Can't remember but I can look her up and send you her number. Shes good and cheap I just wanted to try and do it myself. She does them in her home tho.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 28, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> @LivingDoll theres a lady I used to go to that lives in Edgewood or Havre De Grace Can't remember but I can look her up and send you her number. Shes good and cheap I just wanted to try and do it myself. She does them in her home tho.


 
@Babygrowth. Okay. Thanks! I don't mind going to someone's home. Do you have any pics of her work? If you don't want to post, can you PM me?


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 28, 2014)

LivingDoll said:


> @Babygrowth. Okay. Thanks! I don't mind going to someone's home. Do you have any pics of her work? If you don't want to post, can you PM me?



I wish I did. I've known her for over 15 yrs and can't find any of my pics! I will find her number and maybe she can text you some.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 28, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I wish I did. I've known her for over 15 yrs and can't find any of my pics! I will find her number and maybe she can text you some.


 
Okay, thanks. How far is Edgewood from Baltimore?


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 28, 2014)

LivingDoll said:


> Okay, thanks. How far is Edgewood from Baltimore?



Like 30mins. Havre de Grace is 45mins.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 8, 2014)

Finally got them installed. I really like it. I didn't think I would like big hair, but I like it. 

Sorry if the pic is too big...


----------



## Funmiloves (Apr 9, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Finally got them installed. I really like it. I didn't think I would like big hair, but I like it.
> 
> Sorry if the pic is too big...



Beautiful!


----------



## OhTall1 (Jun 8, 2014)

My old braider Twana has a Pinterest board so you can see a lot of different styles and colors in one place

http://www.pinterest.com/twanawhitties/crochet-braids-by-twana/

I just got mine re-done today. I'm still rocking Freestress Water Wave in 1B with 30 highlights.  Each time I go, I add more 30 highlights.  By the end of the summer, I think I'm going to replace the 1B with 4 to go a tad lighter.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jul 25, 2014)

Has anyone used the new Freetress braid hair, natural twist?  I just started seeing it in stores in the spring, but I've only seen 1 YouTube video and 1 pic on Pinterest where people have used it.

Pic from package






Pic from Pinterest


----------



## sgold04 (Jul 27, 2014)

This is my first time with crochet braids, and I'm enjoying them so far. The crocheted hair is in Havana twists, and the front of my hair is twisted in individual twists. Everyone thinks it's my hair, which I wasn't going for, but hey, I will take it. The girl who did my hair said that I won't be able to use the finger comber Havana hair in the front as individuals after this install because my own hair goes right to the end of the twists.  I'd like to use this hair again, so next time I will have her cornrow all my hair and see how it looks, I was initially afraid it would be too bulky in the front since the twists are thick, so we'll see. 

I've had them in for about 3 weeks now and I washed them for the first time today. I've been working out and my scalp was screaming for a cleaning, even though I've been using witch hazel or sea breeze on my scalp after workouts.  I've been moisturizing daily with either water + kckt, and sealing with a Shea moisture oil, or using this other spray moisturizer I have that I was suckered into buying.  I diluted shampoo with water and used a color applicator bottle with a stocking cap to cover the front/top of my head since the front is in individuals. I'd like these to last at least 6 weeks, no more than 8, but the cornrows are really fuzzy, and I'm not sure if that's a bad thing or not. If my hair looks healthy after take down, this will be my go-to long term PS.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Jul 27, 2014)

sgold04 Very Pretty! I think as the cornrows get older it looks even more natural. I wish that I could use the Havana hair because I love that fluffy soft look but they dont make it in a color that matches my hair. 

My update: Im looking forward to my next install at the end of August. Last time I did the loose Marley hair braid out crochet. This time I will be doing small twists crochet.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 28, 2014)

Y'all done started something!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 28, 2014)

I love crochet braids. I got some in May and just took them out yesterday.  I used Marley hair and people who didn't know me, thought it was my hair.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 30, 2014)

LaChaBla said:


> Has anyone used the new Freetress braid hair, natural twist?  I just started seeing it in stores in the spring, but I've only seen 1 YouTube video and 1 pic on Pinterest where people have used it.
> 
> Pic from package
> 
> ...



I saw a YouTube video using this hair and it was very pretty. I decided to get my last crochet install with this hair and it came out pretty. I brought the pic of model to my braider, but mine doesn't look like the model, but I still like it. 

I think as crochet braids get older, they become better looking. I will post a pic of my crochet braids which I just got done last Saturday.


----------



## fancypants007 (Jul 30, 2014)

gorgeoushair said:


> I love crochet braids. I got some in May and just took them out yesterday.  I used Marley hair and people who didn't know me, thought it was my hair.



I also love crochet braids. I'm giving my hair a rest and will keep them in 2 months at a time and redo for at least a year. I'm hoping to get some good growth. 

I love the crochet braids, because you can still be "cute". They have some adorable hair you can use. I have the natural loose twist in my hair now which I believe is fairly new. My next install I think I will be using jerry braid by Biba, or bohemian by outré.

I love this style of protecting hair and I'm hoping this low manipulation will help me retain some length.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jul 31, 2014)

I just took out an install of crotchet braids that I had in for 6 weeks. I did kinky twist crotchets that I twisted myself before installing. I used Marley Afro hair. Here is a pic:


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jul 31, 2014)

I want to so these so bad but I can't decide on a hair and I'm trying to figure out the exercise thing.


----------



## msdeevee (Jul 31, 2014)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I just took out an install of crotchet braids that I had in for 6 weeks. I did kinky twist crotchets that I twisted myself before installing. I used Marley Afro hair. Here is a pic:
> 
> 
> View attachment 271013





Ka-yute!!!


----------



## msbettyboop (Aug 1, 2014)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I just took out an install of crotchet braids that I had in for 6 weeks. I did kinky twist crotchets that I twisted myself before installing. I used Marley Afro hair. Here is a pic:



Sigh.....I wish I lived in the states 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mzpurp (Aug 1, 2014)

everyone!!

I recently got some crotchet braids installed.  I posted about them here (pics are attached to post).

I am still loving my hair!! I used the Freetress Bohemian Braid hair.  I love that I don't have to do so much to maintain this style! I haven't washed them yet (will wash this weekend) but I did take some tea tree oil and apply it to some qtips and rub them through my parts.  I'm going to leave them in about 2 more weeks and most likely get them reinstalled.  I'm tired of doing my hair and I needed a break! 

I got them done in MD for those of you who were looking for stylists in the DMV area! Any questions let me know!


----------



## nlamr2013 (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh I just put some in I'm really pleased with them. Made some mistakes but I still like it.  






I'll try to get better pics later and pay no mind to my appearance lol


----------



## nlamr2013 (Aug 4, 2014)

Double post


----------



## nlamr2013 (Aug 4, 2014)

OK pic wouldn't show up for some reason. Sigh


----------



## mzpurp (Aug 4, 2014)

nlamr2013 said:


> OK pic wouldn't show up for some reason. Sigh


 

Cute!! What kind of hair did you use??


----------



## nlamr2013 (Aug 4, 2014)

mzpurp said:


> Cute!! What kind of hair did you use??



You can see it! Lol thanks! kanakelon hair(xpressions(2) and regular pack (1,1b) ) I would have used just the expression hair because it was enough but I realized after I had gotten to the front that I was using 2 instead of 1b like my hair color lol so I used half pack 1b and 1 to make it look more highlight/ombre.


----------



## naturalsista1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Love me some Crochet braids styles. Check me out with Crochet braids: http://www.poeticjusticebraids.net/...s-human-hair-how-to-do-styles-care-video.html


----------



## nmartin20 (Aug 5, 2014)

This was a major fail for me.  I did not like the hair that I used. I plan to try again


----------



## OhTall1 (Aug 5, 2014)

nmartin20 said:


> This was a major fail for me.  I did not like the hair that I used. I plan to try again


What did you use and what didn't you like about it?


----------



## Kalia1 (Aug 5, 2014)

I had mine installed last week. I really like them! I love the fact that I can still have access to my scalp. I used Freetress Deep Twist hair. If you search "Deep Twist crochet braids in the Youtube search engine you can get an idea of the hair.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 16, 2014)

I will be installing mine tomorrow.


----------



## OhTall1 (Sep 2, 2014)

I just got my crochet braids re-done over the weekend.  I used Freetress Natural Twist in 4/30.  It's looser than the Deep Twist, but it's still kind of silky.  I'm not expecting it to last as long as Bohemian or Water Wave, but I definitely like it.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 3, 2014)

Decided on some kinky straight. These are about to start 3rd week. Gonna take it out to DC. I also do a braid out. After a wash it loses the curl. Below is still wet so the braid out got washed out. Its a little flat. Lol


----------



## sgold04 (Sep 29, 2014)

I am now in my third set of crochet braids/kinky twists since July. I'm afraid to go longer than 4 weeks because I work out frequently, and I'm not sure if matting will be a problem. The last 2 times I also had the front of my hair in individuals, I loved the look, but I was afraid to wash it and have my real hair come out of the twists and become fuzzy in the front. So I took them out after 3-4 weeks to wash my hair. 

This time my entire head is cornrowed. I'm not happy with the install so far. She did the cornrows to the side instead of straight back in the front, so there is about a 1.5/2 inch gap where my part is. I used freetress Marley hair instead of finger comber hair, but I think I will try finger comber hair again (I was looking for a cheaper alternative), it has more volume and looks natural. 5 packs wasn't enough so we had to cut the hair in half, it's too short for my tastes. Next time I will get the cornrows straight back and hope there isn't a huge gap.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 29, 2014)

I think this will be my fall/winter style. I had Freetress Bohemian in for 3 weeks ... 2 packs cut in half, one black, one two tone ... loved it.

I had a friend braid my hair and I installed myself. I like that I can get to my scalp. I oiled like crazy and when I took them down, my hair was crazy soft. I'm letting my scalp "breathe" for a week then re-installing.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Sep 29, 2014)

kandiekj100 said:


> I did my second set of crochet braids. I really need to learn to be a little less heavy handed with the hair. It was huge when I was done. I cut a lot off and it is still big. I think I need to do 2 things differently next time. I need less braids and tighter braids. I put in about 12 braids which on my head are super tiny. Because they were tiny I couldn't braid as close to the scalp as I would have liked (I'm not a great braider) and all those rows mean a lot of extension hair added. I had a similar amount of braids when I did the crocket kinky twists and that thing was massive. I was originally going for puffy twists look but had to switch to kinky twist twisting method b/c of the size. Anywho, pics below.
> 
> no flash
> 
> ...



kandiekj100 - I know it's been several months but do you remember what kind of hair you used for this look?


----------



## Igotstripes (Sep 29, 2014)

I think this will be my next protective style.soo excited!


----------



## kandiekj100 (Sep 29, 2014)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> kandiekj100 - I know it's been several months but do you remember what kind of hair you used for this look?



I think it was Freetress Bohemian Braiding hair. I think I originally wanted Freetress Water Wave but this was close in texture.


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 29, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good crochet braider in Miami?


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 1, 2014)

This wknd I will be doing crochet braids. I'm sooo excited! I've done weaves and Marley twists now its back to crochet braids. I will rock these until December. This is the main style I would like to rock without too much tension on my edges.


----------



## Petite One (Oct 1, 2014)

I apologize if this has been answered before but are crochet braids latch hook braids? I only ask because that's what my circle here in Detroit calls them and I'm only asking for clarity...


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Oct 2, 2014)

^^Yes that's another name for them. The tool that is sold at the beauty supply stores to attach the hair to your cornrow is called a latch hook.


----------



## yodie (Oct 4, 2014)

Any NJ ladies do crochet braids?


----------



## Pennefeather (Oct 4, 2014)

I just want to thank LaChaBla for including the Pinterest link,  and all the other ladies that posted pictures in this thread.  I was completely clueless about crochet braids.  I always thought that it was crochet yarn braids.  I love the variety of styles available.  

I'm so far behind. 

http://www.pinterest.com/twanawhitties/crochet-braids-by-twana/


----------



## Funmiloves (Oct 5, 2014)

Installed these today.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 5, 2014)

Love it^^^


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 16, 2014)

I haven't worn crochet braids in years although I loved the style and it was easy to do on my own.  This is a style I did a few years ago.  I'm thinking about getting crochet braids again.

I used 2 packs of hair, color 2 and color 4/30, bulk Freetress Bohemian Braid. I later added about 20 pieces of colored hair. 

It took 5 1/2 hours to crochet in the hair and 2 hours prepping the hair (dividing pre-sectioned hair into 2, 3 or 4 pieces with gel).  All in all it took 7.5 hours plus the hour it took the woman I paid to do my cornrows.  But instead of $150 that I normally pay my braider for the crochet curly twists, I spent $28.75.  Although it took all day, I cannot complain at all given the outcome and the price.


















I did even up the back later. 





20 pieces added and evened cut. 





Six weeks later, freshly washed/conditioned:

























Underneath the weave


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 16, 2014)

Funmiloves said:


> Installed these today.


  this is adorable! How long does the hair last before it starts looking old? Can this last for a month?


----------



## Funmiloves (Oct 16, 2014)

naturalmanenyc

Came out great!


----------



## Funmiloves (Oct 16, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> this is adorable! How long does the hair last before it starts looking old? Can this last for a month?




shortdub78

Thanks. I've had it only for 2 weeks and it still looks good  I separated most of the dread curls and to me it looks like the ones that were separated became slightly looser after washing, but nothing too major.

I plan on keeping mine for 6 weeks, so another 4 weeks to go.


----------



## yodie (Oct 16, 2014)

misseyblue hooked me up with a great stylist to do my crochet braids.  I don't know how to do them at all.  You ladies did a fabulous job.  I plan on wearing these until summer.  Will post pics once I get them installed.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 16, 2014)

Funmiloves said:


> shortdub78  Thanks. I've had it only for 2 weeks and it still looks good  I separated most of the dread curls and to me it looks like the ones that were separated became slightly looser after washing, but nothing too major.  I plan on keeping mine for 6 weeks, so another 4 weeks to go.


  I want to try this!


----------



## OhTall1 (Oct 16, 2014)

naturalmanenyc, it looks great!


naturalmanenyc said:


> It took 5 1/2 hours to crochet in the hair and 2 hours prepping the hair (dividing pre-sectioned hair into 2, 3 or 4 pieces with gel).  All in all it took 7.5 hours plus the hour it took the woman I paid to do my cornrows.  But instead of $150 that I normally pay my braider for the crochet curly twists, I spent $28.75.  Although it took all day, I cannot complain at all given the outcome and the price.


My braider currently charges $90 for crochets, but there are lots of other people locally that are charging $125+.  As soon as my lady raises her rates, I'm probably going the DIY route too.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 16, 2014)

I considered trying these curly twists crochet braids on my own.  The stylist I used charged $155.  I had them done twice (2009 & 2010) but moved on to single braids.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZJ2pzKSLHA

details are on my blog here:
http://goingnaturaltransitionington...-hairstyle-for-transitioning-to-natural-hair/

They sort of had a dread loc look.










It was very springy hair.  I nearly died washing it.
I posted about my near death experience here:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=410420


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 16, 2014)

Have y'all tried crochet box braids? Looks neat. Anyway didn't mean to derail your thread but wanted to show y'all how nice it looks. 

http://youtu.be/kj3QggAxJk0

http://youtu.be/N_ZaV7jz1x4


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 18, 2014)

LaChaBla
I've been asking around and crochet braids are going for $125 - $150 (home bradiers).  I did my last set on my own for $28.75 but did pay $150 for the curly twists crochet braids in 2009 at a braid shop.

My new braider said crochet braids are $125.  She did my Havana twists for $100.

Another home braider I found charges $150 for crochet braids.



LaChaBla said:


> My braider currently charges $90 for crochets, but there are lots of other people locally that are charging $125+.  As soon as my lady raises her rates, I'm probably going the DIY route too.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 18, 2014)

naturalmanenyc said:


> LaChaBla I've been asking around and crochet braids are going for $125 - $150 (home bradiers).  I did my last set on my own for $28.75 but did pay $150 for the curly twists crochet braids in 2009 at a braid shop.  My new braider said crochet braids are $125.  She did my Havana twists for $100.  Another home braider I found charges $150 for crochet braids.


  I refuse. I would pay that for box braids or something, but not that. I'm just not into weave and extensions like that. I know they will provide hair and it takes some time to do it, so I respect the price.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 18, 2014)

Looking for that soft dread hair..

Update
I found the hair. I'm too nervous to do this


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 18, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> Looking for that soft dread hair..
> 
> Update
> I found the hair. I'm too nervous to do this



shortdub78
Soft dreads?  You mean the Naffy Collection hair?
http://hattache.com/collections/nafy-collection


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 18, 2014)

naturalmanenyc said:


> shortdub78 Soft dreads?  You mean the Naffy Collection hair? http://hattache.com/collections/nafy-collection


  I found some Biba natural hair. I'm so nervous. I'm not that good at cornrows.. I bought two packs. Since I plan on cutting it in half and cutting those in half, that should be enough right?


----------



## Funmiloves (Oct 18, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I found some Biba natural hair. I'm so nervous. I'm not that good at cornrows.. I bought two packs. Since I plan on cutting it in half and cutting those in half, that should be enough right?



shortdub78 One of the great things about crochet braids as a protective style is that you don't have to be good at cornrows! The hair will hide the cornrows after installing.

I'm not sure about the Biba brand you've bought as I don't know it. Perhaps if you attach pics of the packs..... but I'm sure one if the other ladies on the board will be of more help.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 18, 2014)

Funmiloves said:


> shortdub78 One of the great things about crochet braids as a protective style is that you don't have to be good at cornrows! The hair will hide the cornrows after installing.  I'm not sure about the Biba brand you've bought as I don't know it. Perhaps if you attach pics of the packs..... but I'm sure one if the other ladies on the board will be of more help.


  here is a pic


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 18, 2014)

^^^^they had the hair you used, but it was in 1. All of the 1b was gone.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 18, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I found some Biba natural hair. I'm so nervous. I'm not that good at cornrows.. I bought two packs. Since I plan on cutting it in half and cutting those in half, that should be enough right?



I'm not familiar with that brand but generally two packs of hair is enough, especially if you plan to cut it in half.  You also don't have to pack the hair in to close in the back since it will be covered by the hair on top.

It looks like presectioned hair.  Be sure to break it down into 2,3 or 4 pieces.  If you install large chunks of curly strands or it will look really big, unless that is the look you want.

This woman used 2.5 packs of Biba Soft Dread hair.
http://youtu.be/RKjfgZk6_SQ


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 18, 2014)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I'm not familiar with that brand but generally two packs of hair is enough, especially if you plan to cut it in half.  You also don't have to pack the hair in to close in the back since it will be covered by the hair on top.  It looks like presectioned hair.  Be sure to break it down into 2,3 or 4 pieces.  If you install large chunks of curly strands or it will look really big, unless that is the look you want.  This woman used 2.5 packs of Biba Soft Dread hair. http://youtu.be/RKjfgZk6_SQ


Thank u! No, I don't want it to look big, since I have a small head/face. I don't want to look like Chaka khan's lap dog.


----------



## sgold04 (Oct 19, 2014)

I've had crochet braids for three of the last 4 months. I was initially planning on straightening at the end of the month, but I'm not sure now. I may get one more set of crochet braids before Thanksgiving. It's easier for me to assess breakage when straight though, and I haven't pressed it since December. I'm eager to see how long my hair is, and if it's uneven due to a shoddy trim in June. Decisions decisions


----------



## Hairness (Oct 22, 2014)

I have hair, crochet needles and needle and thread coming to me in the mail....I'm so doing this!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 25, 2014)

shortdub78

I reached out to a few braiders about crochet styles and only one said Marley hair is included for $140.  I didn't even think to ask about hair being included until I saw your post.  However, the price is still $140 if the customer supplies their own hair.  

A couple of them told me $150 and one told me $160, hair is not included.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 25, 2014)

naturalmanenyc said:


> shortdub78  I reached out to a few braiders about crochet styles and only one said Marley hair is included for $140.  I didn't even think to ask about hair being included until I saw your post.  However, the price is still $140 if the customer supplies their own hair.  A couple of them told me $150 and one told me $160, hair is not included.


  so the price seems to be standard. But charging that much and not including the hair seems to be a bit much!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Oct 26, 2014)

naturalmanenyc said:


> shortdub78
> 
> I reached out to a few braiders about crochet styles and only one said Marley hair is included for $140.  I didn't even think to ask about hair being included until I saw your post.  However, the price is still $140 if the customer supplies their own hair.
> 
> A couple of them told me $150 and one told me $160, hair is not included.



For some reason to me that seems kind of high....back in the day when crochet braids first came out folks were charging $25-$40.  I can't see anybody paying $100-$160 for no crochet braids unless you go to the Africans and check I don't agree with their prices.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 26, 2014)

In NJ crochet braids are 200 and up. Depending on the hair that's being done.  

In NYC its $150.


----------



## sgold04 (Oct 26, 2014)

gorgeoushair said:


> For some reason to me that seems kind of high....back in the day when crochet braids first came out folks were charging $25-$40.  I can't see anybody paying $100-$160 for no crochet braids unless you go to the Africans and check I don't agree with their prices.


  I agree, it is high. I pay $80 for my crochet braids, hair is not included. I found the stylist on Craigslist after reading some old crochet braid threads in this forum and members mentioned looking on Craigslist.  I'm in Philly.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 26, 2014)

Whoa, $250 crochet weave without hair
$400 with hair included
https://www.vagaro.com/LisaBailey#

THIS IS A PROMOTIONAL OFFER FOR CROCHET WEAVES UNTIL THANKSGIVING. THE PROMO PRICE IS $250 basic styling like shaping,Regular price is $ 400 with hair included with styling. DURING THIS PROMO HAIR IS NOT PROVIDED BY STYLIST./SALON.

http://www.hairbysusy.com/price/
$250 for crochet weave
She did Beyonce's braids, once, and she does Solange's hair so I'm guessing that is why her prices are so high.


----------



## Harina (Oct 26, 2014)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Whoa, $250 crochet weave without hair
> $400 with hair included
> https://www.vagaro.com/LisaBailey#
> 
> ...



And the braids look terrible. Just laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Oct 26, 2014)

It ain't worth it. Do em yourself. I'm style challenged as hell but I was able to. I had someone do the braids and I crocheted.

$13 for two packs of hair. Tis all.


----------



## lenu80 (Oct 26, 2014)

$400 for hair is because she did Beyonce hair. Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 27, 2014)

So, is Janet Noir Marley hair good for crochet braids? I used it and the hair is horrible. I have never had such bad feeling hair in my head. I think I may get a rash on my neck from it. What hair is best to use? Im an not sold on this style, the part looks weird. I still have some things to work out before I can say I really like things. I don't want to take out the braids though because this is a good protective style but I don't want to look a hot mess. ugg


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 27, 2014)

cutiebe2 said:


> So, is Janet Noir Marley hair good for crochet braids? I used it and the hair is horrible. I have never had such bad feeling hair in my head. I think I may get a rash on my neck from it. What hair is best to use? Im an not sold on this style, the part looks weird. I still have some things to work out before I can say I really like things. I don't want to take out the braids though because this is a good protective style but I don't want to look a hot mess. ugg




cutiebe2
I've seen a lot of women using Marley hair for crochet braids but they usually rod set the hair with perm rods.  I've heard from braiders that Janet and Vivica Fox Marley hair are the best, although I've only tried Janet hair and it was for Senegalese twists rather than being loose on my neck.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 27, 2014)

Here is mine. Installed Saturday with Marley hair.  I will be re-rodding the hair on Saturday.  It's huge so I rolled it back and twisted it.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 27, 2014)

naturalmanenyc said:


> cutiebe2
> I've seen a lot of women using Marley hair for crochet braids but they usually rod set the hair with perm rods.  I've heard from braiders that Janet and Vivica Fox Marley hair are the best, although I've only tried Janet hair and it was for Senegalese twists rather than being loose on my neck.



I used Janet hair and I set it with perm rods, it did not work. And the hair feels horrible. I need to find something softer. Are people using some type of process to treat it before using it?


----------



## OhTall1 (Oct 27, 2014)

cutiebe2 said:


> I used Janet hair and I set it with perm rods, it did not work. And the hair feels horrible. I need to find something softer. Are people using some type of process to treat it before using it?


cutiebe2
Have you seen bajandoc86's install?  Pics and more info here and here.  Maybe she can give some tips.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 27, 2014)

LaChaBla said:


> cutiebe2
> Have you seen bajandoc86's install?  Pics and more info here and here.  Maybe she can give some tips.



Her hair looks super amazing!

Im going to wear my hair like this for two weeks...I just have it back in a bun. 
Once I try again I will try her method


----------



## Harina (Oct 28, 2014)

naturalmanenyc said:


> cutiebe2
> I've seen a lot of women using Marley hair for crochet braids but they usually rod set the hair with perm rods.  I've heard from braiders that Janet and Vivica Fox Marley hair are the best, although I've only tried Janet hair and it was for Senegalese twists rather than being loose on my neck.



The Equal free tress Jamaican twist hair is really good. I think I tried the Vivica A Fox one and remembered it being similar to the Equal one. I had to use it because I ran out of Equal. I also soak my hair in apple cider vinegar and water beforehand. I think it takes away some of that plastic look.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 28, 2014)

Harina said:


> The Equal free tress Jamaican twist hair is really good. I think I tried the Vivica A Fox one and remembered it being similar to the Equal one. I had to use it because I ran out of Equal. I also soak my hair in apple cider vinegar and water beforehand. I think it takes away some of that plastic look.


I am going to try one of these brands. Hopefully I will find something that works for me. I may try in another two weeks with the packs I have left and soak them in vinegar and condition them. I won't be back in the US until Christmas so I will have to wait to try out all the brands I want to.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 29, 2014)

Braided it up and dipped it.  I prefer this look and it was quicker than doing the perm rods. 


I'll play around with it so more after Halloween.


----------



## Funmiloves (Oct 30, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> Braided it up and dipped it.  I prefer this look and it was quicker than doing the perm rods.
> 
> I'll play around with it so more after Halloween.



Nice!  Looks like a braidout


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 30, 2014)

I saw Freetress Equal and 80" Janet hair.  They felt similar with fresstress being slightly more rough.  The Janet hair was on display and clearly handled while the fresstress was packaged.


----------



## simplycee (Nov 2, 2014)

I did my first install on Friday. I think this will be my protective style for winter. I know what I should do differently for next time. Wasn't hard to install but I spent too much time trying to make sure each section was perfect and it took longer than it should. I used only 1.5 packs of hair.


----------



## MsCarmenP (Nov 2, 2014)

simplycee It looks very nice! Which hair did you  use?


----------



## Channy31 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey ladies

If I use real hair for this do you think the style would look better for longer?
I'm going travelling for 3 months and would like them to last as long as possible.. two of those three months involves a lot of swimming!

Also, i'm planning on leaving out the perimeter of my hair, vixen weave style, so the hair will be like 3b texture I guess


----------



## simplycee (Nov 2, 2014)

MsCarmenP said:


> simplycee It looks very nice! Which hair did you  use?


   See attached. I took a chance since I knew it was my first attempt. No tangling. Out the pack it felt a little crispy but I rinsed the hair then used a little mousse and was good to go.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 3, 2014)

Channy31 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> If I use real hair for this do you think the style would look better for longer?
> I'm going travelling for 3 months and would like them to last as long as possible.. two of those three months involves a lot of swimming!
> ...



For a beach trip, I'd prefer synthetic hair but I prefer to sleep late rather than deal with hair.  Most people use synthetic hair because they don't have to curl it.  Synthetic hair retains the curl pattern for month without doing anything to it.  Human hair would work for crochet braids but of course you would have to curl it or set it like your own hair.  If you are swimming, you will have to wash the hair to remove the chlorine (pool) or sand (beach) which means blow drying and styling the weave pretty often.


----------



## JJamiah (Nov 3, 2014)

Ok, I am going to try this again, but with Marley hair, this weekend. I have been experiencing hair loss galore, and bought some drops that are suppose to help combat the fight. I figure the Crochet Braids last long enough to be protective style, and short enough to keep my treatments up. I will break them down every month and reinstall asap. after treating and using medical shampoo and conditioner. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## yodie (Nov 9, 2014)

Just got crochet braids installed today.  I love them. 
misseyblue, your girl hooked me up!!! I'll wear crochet braids until summer.  Sorry about the sideways pic.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 9, 2014)

yodie said:


> Just got crochet braids installed today.  I love them.
> misseyblue, your girl hooked me up!!! I'll wear crochet braids until summer.  Sorry about the sideways pic.



I love it! You look great!


----------



## yodie (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you meka72.


----------



## misseyblue (Nov 9, 2014)

Yay!!!!! yodie

I love it! I'm glad you do too!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 10, 2014)

yodie
Very nice!


----------



## Channy31 (Nov 11, 2014)

naturalmanenyc said:


> For a beach trip, I'd prefer synthetic hair but I prefer to sleep late rather than deal with hair.  Most people use synthetic hair because they don't have to curl it.  Synthetic hair retains the curl pattern for month without doing anything to it.  Human hair would work for crochet braids but of course you would have to curl it or set it like your own hair.  If you are swimming, you will have to wash the hair to remove the chlorine (pool) or sand (beach) which means blow drying and styling the weave pretty often.



I thought you could get real hair that stays curly?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 11, 2014)

Channy31 said:


> I thought you could get real hair that stays curly?



Sure, you can buy human curly hair but you need to treat it just like you would your own curly hair.  I prefer synthetic hair for a beach vacation.


----------



## OhTall1 (Nov 28, 2014)

I've been unfaithful.  I waked away from my crochet braids and spent the last five weeks in box braids.  Do not like.  I'm getting crochet braids re-installed this weekend.


----------



## simplycee (Nov 30, 2014)

Did my second set of crochet braids with Freetress Waterwave.  How long does it take you you to install?  It is taking me more than 2-3 hours...... more like 6-7 from start (braiding my own hair) to finish (cut and style). My dd says its because I am trying to make them perfect, which I am but it takes me more than couple hours. So how long does it take you to install?


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 1, 2014)

Amount of time depends on the hair. Kinky afro hair takes me 3 hrs since it doesnt need much to install. The wavy stuff or curly bohemian types can take 5 to 6 hrs.


----------



## MzLady78 (Dec 2, 2014)

simplycee said:


> Did my second set of crochet braids with Freetress Waterwave.  How long does it take you you to install?  It is taking me more than 2-3 hours...... more like 6-7 from start (braiding my own hair) to finish (cut and style). My dd says its because I am trying to make them perfect, which I am but it takes me more than couple hours. So how long does it take you to install?



The first time, it took me about 8. The last few times, it was about 3 or 4. I used waterwave as well.

I'm thinking of doing crochet kinky twists for Christmas. I'm bored with my wig.


----------



## TayMac (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm getting crochet braids in before Christmas, maybe next week. I wish I had the patience to do them myself.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 3, 2014)

Has anyone tried the "knot free" crochet braids?
It's not really knot free but the knots are covered. 

shawnyblazes
cutiebe2
Harina
Funmiloves
simplycee
yodie
LaChaBla
DarkJoy
MzLady78

Videos here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97pKOZfrqz4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qa6uS05YynM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RArH-zuzPIc

photos are here: https://www.pinterest.com/braidedbarbie/knot-free-crochet-weave-since-2008/

It seems like most people use Marley hair and end up rod setting it or straightening the hair.  It doesn't seem necessary to use the knot free technique for curly hair styles.


----------



## Mohagany667 (Dec 3, 2014)

naturalmanenyc I have. Here's a picture of a "knot less" crochet with kanekalon hair.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 3, 2014)

Mohagany667

Thanks!  I figured it was a technique best used for straight hair.


----------



## yodie (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm gonna ask my stylist, but I braid my hair underneath, so I may not be able to wear out the knot free.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 3, 2014)

That's what my stylist did,  Knot Free.

I'm going to do my own crochet braids the next time , so i will be trying this myself. Thank you! naturalmanenyc


----------



## Harina (Dec 28, 2014)

Bump. Would like more info on the braid patterns you guys do...


----------



## PerFicMsFit (Dec 28, 2014)

My favorite Crochet Braids Instagram page:

http://instagram.com/crownedbyd


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 28, 2014)

Harina said:


> Bump. Would like more info on the braid patterns you guys do...



Last time I did my set I did the top half straight back and the back in a zigzag/back and forth pattern. I love doing it this way.


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 28, 2014)

PerFicMsFit said:


> My favorite Crochet Braids Instagram page:  http://instagram.com/crownedbyd



I JUST found her and can't wait to crochet!
I can protective style for one month easy!
But how do you u flat iron Marley hair?! I thought Marley hair was plastic? Clearly I'm wrong. 
Do you know her price PerFicMsFit? Crochet doesn't seem difficult to do....


----------



## PerFicMsFit (Dec 28, 2014)

Fine 4s said:


> I JUST found her and can't wait to crochet! I can protective style for one month easy! But how do you u flat iron Marley hair?! I thought Marley hair was plastic? Clearly I'm wrong. Do you know her price PerFicMsFit? Crochet doesn't seem difficult to do....



Fine 4s Haha! I have an appointment with her in April. I can't wait! Also, I think synthetic hair, such as Marley mohair, can handle LOW heat. I will PM you about the prices.


----------



## meka72 (Dec 28, 2014)

PerFicMsFit said:


> Fine 4s Haha! I have an appointment with her in April. I can't wait! Also, I think synthetic hair, such as Marley mohair, can handle LOW heat. I will PM you about the prices.



Would you send me a PM about the prices? I'd love to have her do my hair.


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 28, 2014)

Harina said:


> Bump. Would like more info on the braid patterns you guys do...



Hi, reading through this thread (I seem to stalk these forums) I thought I'd upload some pics I have as I too fell in love with crochet braids a while ago.

The hair used in each pic was always a mixture of the Freetress water wave and bohemy/bohemian wave/braid and a larger curl that I'd cut from weft hair if I couldn't find in bulk. I would only use a small amount of the larger curl to add a variation of texture. Each pic I used about 1 and a half packs.


----------



## Harina (Dec 30, 2014)

Anyone ever use free tress equal Jamaican TWIST hair for crocheting? Couldn't find the Femi or the Janet...


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 31, 2014)

Fine 4s
meka72

http://instagram.com/crownedbyd
CrownedbyD (Deon) prices per the text messages she sent me:
$140 Marley hair, not curled
$150 Marley hair curled
$160 crochet with curly hair
$150 vixen (4 part) crochet with no curls
$160 vixen crochet with curls
** hair not included

Hair recommended is Janet Noir Marley or Vivica Fox Marley

3 packs of Marley hair for shoulder length

4 packs for Marley vixen shoulder length

6 packs for vixen full length

10-12 packs of synthetic (Freetress) 

Arrive with clean hair ready to braid.

Style lasts 6 - 8 weeks.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 1, 2015)

Harina

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIAmGCllVgg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDs8dbSGEaE

Freetress equal Jamaican TWIST hair for crochet


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 5, 2015)

Braid patterns

front
http://instagram.com/p/wpABKxLPJn/?modal=true

back
http://instagram.com/p/wo_yWHLPJG/?modal=true

http://instagram.com/p/wozT7VrPCs/?modal=true

http://instagram.com/p/vqbI2qLPNF/?modal=true

http://instagram.com/p/vdrN7NrPOu/?modal=true


----------



## gvin89 (Jan 5, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Hi, reading through this thread (I seem to stalk these forums) I thought I'd upload some pics I have as I too fell in love with crochet braids a while ago.
> 
> The hair used in each pic was always a mixture of the Freetress water wave and bohemy/bohemian wave/braid and a larger curl that I'd cut from weft hair if I couldn't find in bulk. I would only use a small amount of the larger curl to add a variation of texture. Each pic I used about 1 and a half packs.



I'm rocking water wave right now!  I love it!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 5, 2015)

Thinking about crochet braids for an upcoming vacation. . .Just have to find someone in my area.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 5, 2015)

Considering them myself just to get through this dry dry winter with some retention. Will get my hair jet black with indigo then do it.

Really liking the pattern links. Gonna try that beehive


----------



## Stormy (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks naturalmanenyc. I did my first set last week (Freetress brazilian hair) and plan to try different braid patterns.


----------



## Integrity (Jan 6, 2015)

hello! trying out my first and will get stylist to install. is this hair OK
http://www.pakcosmetics.com//brand/Janet-Collection/Noir/Noir-Deep-Twist-Braid.html


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jan 9, 2015)

Integrity said:


> hello! trying out my first and will get stylist to install. is this hair OK
> http://www.pakcosmetics.com//brand/Janet-Collection/Noir/Noir-Deep-Twist-Braid.html



Integrity

Look at my results post here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=20985237#post20985237    The resulting length and curl pattern is very similar.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## naturalmanenyc (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Kimbosheart (Mar 4, 2015)

Is anyone still getting these


----------



## amii (Mar 4, 2015)

Yep I am. I plan on redoing my crochet braids this weekend. I've been wearing them as a protective style for 6 months now (since sept). They're so easy to install, look really nice and maintain pretty well over the course of the month.


----------



## simplybeauty (Mar 4, 2015)

Why am I just seeing this thread! I just got my first set of crotchet braids done this weekend and I love them!! It looks just like my natural hair. Excuse the pouty/mugging face with no make up... I was feelin myself lol.


----------



## HisBestFriend (Mar 5, 2015)

simplybeauty

what hair and braiding patter did you use?  This is exactly the look I think I want to achieve.  Can you pull it back into a nice looking puff?


----------



## HisBestFriend (Mar 5, 2015)

double post


----------



## NickiNiciole (Mar 5, 2015)

I am considering trying crochet braids. My only concern is using the synthetic hair. I also love half wigs but they hardly last over a week or two for me. I am thinking that the hair quality would be about the same and I am wondering if synthetic hair can hold up for a month.


----------



## simplybeauty (Mar 5, 2015)

HisBestFriend said:


> simplybeauty  what hair and braiding patter did you use?  This is exactly the look I think I want to achieve.  Can you pull it back into a nice looking puff?



My cousin who is a stylist did the install. But I sent her this video to watch so she could do it the exact same way. I used the bijeaux realistic Afro kinky (the lady shows the package in the video). The second picture with the makeup on is in a puff..It's just a REALLY big puff lol. I'll try to take another pic of the puff tomorrow.

http://youtu.be/81p_PnnWhIw


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Mar 21, 2015)

So cute.  Crochet braid style Bohemian hair in the back Brazilian hair in the front.


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey ladies, I want my crochet install to come out like the attached picture. Looks like a two strand twist on blow dried hair. 

What do I set the marley hair with? Perm rods might be too tight. What will give this hair the two strand blow dried hair look? My assumption is that two stranding this hair won't produce a wave...help!


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 28, 2015)

Bump bump!


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 28, 2015)

I have never even been remotely interested in crochet braids until I saw this 

https://instagram.com/p/0wD8aizOV9/

I want my hair to look like that


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 28, 2015)

Should I have cut this hair in have before latching it on to my braids? This is a whole lot of hair in my head. *gulp*

We're only half way done-


----------



## amii (Mar 28, 2015)

I alway cut after I install. It might not matter with marley/ yaki but I generally detest pre cut hair on curly type hair like waterwave. Also this way you can tailor it better and not end up with half the hair you intended. Essentially Room for mistakes, lol.


----------



## amii (Mar 28, 2015)

Fine 4s said:


> Should I have cut this hair in have before latching it on to my braids? This is a whole lot of hair in my head. *gulp*
> 
> We're only half way done-



Also I'd love to know what kind of braid pattern you used?! Your hair is so long and thick, where did it all go?


----------



## ForestRose (Mar 29, 2015)

Anyone done crochet braids with a u part leave out? I'm thinking about doing this. I don't like the typical crochet braid parting. It looks a bit too obvious and I always have a side parting.


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 29, 2015)

amii said:


> Also I'd love to know what kind of braid pattern you used?! Your hair is so long and thick, where did it all go?


 amii   Lawd that was the other trial and error. There's a big braided ball under there. We should have done a different pattern than straight backs. My braids also feel a little tight. I didn't realize that I had thread and weave needle until we were half way to sew it upward. Maybe we can fix it.....


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 29, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Anyone done crochet braids with a u part leave out? I'm thinking about doing this. I don't like the typical crochet braid parting. It looks a bit too obvious and I always have a side parting.




xxlalaxx  I wanted to leave some hair out around the perimeter and at the middle part for this same reason. But then I changed my mind at the last minute because my priority is to protect the whole head over to have it look cute. I'll tweak whatever I don't like on my next trial. Two months in, summer and fall out and back for another two months until the end of year. My braids feel a little tight though....


----------



## ForestRose (Mar 29, 2015)

Fine 4s said:


> @xxlalaxx  I wanted to leave some hair out around the perimeter and at the middle part for this same reason. But then I changed my mind at the last minute because my priority is to protect the whole head over to have it look cute. I'll tweak whatever I don't like on my next trial. Two months in, summer and fall out and back for another two months until the end of year. My braids feel a little tight though....


Yeah I get what you mean. I actually can't leave my perimeter out because of the breakage I'm getting. My crown is super full though so I'm thinking I'll leave a bit out and just gently flexi rod once a week to blend. I'm also thinking that if I wanna cover it I can just cornrow and crochet it up whenever I like. 


Will post pics on tuesday or so. Will finish curling the hair later. I'm using noir. Also wish me luck! Last time I did this I felt like crying coz it was just that bad lol


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh no!
I'm using Noir too.
Whether it turns out nice or not I'm keeping it in for two months. Wish ME luck lol!


----------



## ForestRose (Mar 29, 2015)

Fine 4s said:


> Oh no!
> I'm using Noir too.
> Whether it turns out nice or not I'm keeping it in for two months. Wish ME luck lol!


Lol will do  
I just read your previous posts. When I did it last time I realised that I should have curled and cut the hair first. This hair is A LOT. Half of it will get you a nice twist out style past your neck so hopefully next time you will realise

And also it does curl. when I did it the first time round it came out like a hot mess and wouldnt curl. I took it out a couple of hours later. Just make sure you wrap and twist it around the flexi/perm rods really tight. If you have someone then you should be fine but next time see if you can curl it first


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 29, 2015)

It's a tad bit of a disaster. 
We used too much hair on my small head!
About 4 packs. The back has too much hair and I don't know what to remove. I'm a little bummed so I'm not into taking any pics. Right now I have stupid blunt ends with a pillow behind my head so it all gathered in a bun.
Well, it was a first try....


----------



## ForestRose (Mar 29, 2015)

Fine 4s 

Wow sorry to hear that. That is a lot of hair! I'm only using 2 packs or less.

Maybe try cutting it to literally half the length first. It will make curling it a lot easier. I did full length last time and curling it was a mess. 

I hope you figure something out. I know how frustrating these things can be. Good luck.


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 30, 2015)

xxlalaxx said:


> Fine 4s  Wow sorry to hear that. That is a lot of hair! I'm only using 2 packs or less.  Maybe try cutting it to literally half the length first. It will make curling it a lot easier. I did full length last time and curling it was a mess.  I hope you figure something out. I know how frustrating these things can be. Good luck.



We cut it to slightly below my shoulders because I want the curl to stay at my shoulders. I'm going to a salon for them to cut the hair off/out. I got it done for free so can't complain too much. Plus, it's fixable....I'll post before and after pics...


----------



## winona (Mar 30, 2015)

My braid pattern I am too sleepy to take pics of the hair right now I will update post with those pics tomorrow.  I used neon thread because my hubby will have to snip it upon take down and I don't need him accidentally cutting my hair  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## winona (Mar 31, 2015)

I also did the knotless crochet around my entire perimeter so as they get old and fly around you won't see knots and I pin hair up later too

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## chocolat79 (Mar 31, 2015)

I finally decided to get crochet braids and I should've done this a LONG time ago. I have a hard time with retention because my hair doesn't like manipulation much at all and also trying to find a way to keep it moisturized in dry CA, so here's a pic. This was from almost a month ago, but I plan on keeping it for about 6 weeks and having it re-installed, which is about 2 more weeks.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 3, 2015)

Interesting braid pattern using yarn


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 3, 2015)

More details


----------



## Igotstripes (Apr 3, 2015)

Ladies I need help selecting a braid pattern! I want to be able to wear a side part and a center part that both look natural...would straight back cornrows be the best way to do this?


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Apr 8, 2015)

This is what I want to do.for summer. All the hair is braided and protected unlike other braid styles


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 8, 2015)

Just got crochet braids installed yesterday using Freetress water wave hair.  I plan to leave it in 4-6 weeks.  I'll spray my hair with s-curl and oil my scalp as needed.


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Apr 8, 2015)

Picture?     on average how much do the installs cost? If anyone knows a good braided who does this in Atlanta ( acworth, marietta) , please let me know.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 16, 2015)

A crochet braider that I follow on Instagram is coming to Brooklyn May 7-12.  She does great work with invisible Marley hair crochet (I've never tried Marley).  Her work is great, although her prices are higher than I'm willing to pay - $200 & up - plus I'm keeping my current install for at least 8 weeks.  

Just sharing in case anyone is interested.  She was recently in Miami, Houston, Atlanta and will in in Baltimore as well. 

Instagram.com/Hairbeenatural

https://www.styleseat.com/Hairbeenatural

shawnyblazes
cutiebe2
Harina
Funmiloves
simplycee
yodie
LaChaBla
DarkJoy
MzLady78
@Keen


----------



## yodie (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm still rocking crochet braids and loving them!!


----------



## amii (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey Ladies I took my crochets down for a hair and scalp break. Everything looks ok, my longest later is "tickling" my bra strap and I had a lot less breakage when manipulating my hair! I love crochet braids... My salvation lol. 
I have a couple of questions: 
How long do you leave between installs for your hair to rest? 
Has anyone found a technique to wear crochet braids in a pony tail? Or puff? I want to have the option this time around but I can't have a leave out. My hair doesn't match the hair I use (water wave).


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 17, 2015)

@amii

I leave my installs in for 8 - 10 weeks and then out for 2 - 4 weeks.  I tend to try new products during that "down" time.
I can wear my hair up, but it does match my texture.  There are some braiders who can do a knotless style that looks like it's growing from the scalp with no leave out even when the texture doesn't match 100%.  They seem to mostly use Marley hair for the knotless styles.


----------



## simplycee (Apr 17, 2015)

I leave mine in for a max of 8 weeks, take down, deep condition and braid back up within a week.  I did this for the last 6 months and just relaxed two weeks ago.  I retained lots of growth.  I think going forward I will relax sooner because I had so much new growth after crochet braiding every 8 weeks for 6 months. It was a BEAST to detangle and relax because my hair is so thick. I do like that my hair was totally protected this past winter.

I don't leave any hair out. My knots are not really noticeable and I think that is because of my braiding pattern. I will be braiding back up next month and wear them for 8 weeks again. I will make bsl again this year doing this.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 24, 2015)

http://websta.me/p/970558475504308168_880517930


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 18, 2015)

I usually plan out my PSs well ahead. Getting tired of wigs so planning to do crochet braids with packs of pretwisted hair soon. Will leave the perimeter out and do individual twists with bulk hair for a more natural look. I want to be able to pull them up into a high bun.


----------



## Funmiloves (May 18, 2015)

I'm currently rocking crochet braids


----------



## DarkJoy (May 18, 2015)

Wow. That is some SEVERE damage. That net over the balding area is absolutely genius!



naturalmanenyc said:


> http://websta.me/p/970558475504308168_880517930


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured (May 19, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> Wow. That is some SEVERE damage. That net over the balding area is absolutely genius!



So resourceful.


----------



## sgold04 (Jul 14, 2015)

How do you maintain the synthetic hair after an install? This is my first time getting crochet braids and keeping the hair loose. I have Marley hair set with perm rods. Half of my curls are already loosening up (and it hasn't been a week), and the curlier side is getting frizzy.  I'm not really trying to do much maintenance 

@naturalmanenyc @DarkJoy


----------



## Fine 4s (Jul 14, 2015)

I ended up making a bun all the time. I only dipped in hot water when I had time or going out. Otherwise my go to style was the bun. @sgold04


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 14, 2015)

sgold04 said:


> How do you maintain the synthetic hair after an install? This is my first time getting crochet braids and keeping the hair loose. I have Marley hair set with perm rods. Half of my curls are already loosening up (and it hasn't been a week), and the curlier side is getting frizzy.  I'm not really trying to do much maintenance
> 
> @naturalmanenyc @DarkJoy



I don't use Marley hair.  I've only used pre-curled hair for crochet braids.
I recall @Keen posting that she uses Marley hair that does not need to be constantly recurled.


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 14, 2015)

@sgold04 I found my Marley hair install required the most maintainance, so I kept it in for the least amount of time (about 4 weeks, maybe more).

It tended to get frizzy where I separated some of the curls, and I would just snip away when those bits got out of control. When the curls dropped too much, or the hair got too big, I would just re-dip those bits- carefully in a cup/glass of boiled water.

ETA: pics of the same install, taken about 4 weeks apart. I loved the look, but I only used this hair once and I doubt I will try again any time soon.


----------



## BlueEra (Jul 14, 2015)

Just took down my crochet braids after 5 weeks. I absolutely love the style! I got so many compliments on the style when I had it, and it was super low maintenance. I loved how natural it looked. My curls lasted for a very long time. I re-curled the Marley hair twice during the five weeks and each time the curls lasted for a very long time. Idk if it was the brand of hair that I used (Rastafri) or what because I did very little to maintain the style. I currently have box braids, but I plan to get crochet braids again soon.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jul 14, 2015)

I like the style but not looking forward to the upkeep. I'll try a different type of hair or pre curled hair next time.


----------



## Keen (Jul 14, 2015)

@sgold04 You have to dip the curled rods in super hot water. Wait for them to cool down before removing the rods. I've never had to recurl. I keep my style for 10 weeks. I even wash them every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jul 14, 2015)

You wash your hair and scalp?!
I thought you couldn't wash Marley hair?
What kind of hair and what brand did you use @Keen ?


----------



## BlueEra (Jul 14, 2015)

@Fine 4s from what I've heard you can wash Marley hair. I washed/shampooed mine once because of product buildup and re-curled it and it turned out fine.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jul 15, 2015)

Because I thought I couldn't wash it, I never applied product to it either.
Wow, I was all off....what brand did you use though @BlueEra ? I used Noir.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 18, 2015)

Ive used noir and have washed with no issues


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 18, 2015)

simplycee said:


> I leave mine in for a max of 8 weeks, take down, deep condition and braid back up within a week.  I did this for the last 6 months and just relaxed two weeks ago.  I retained lots of growth.  I think going forward I will relax sooner because I had so much new growth after crochet braiding every 8 weeks for 6 months. It was a BEAST to detangle and relax because my hair is so thick. I do like that my hair was totally protected this past winter.
> 
> I don't leave any hair out. My knots are not really noticeable and I think that is because of my braiding pattern. I will be braiding back up next month and wear them for 8 weeks again. I will make bsl again this year doing this.


@simplycee, what braiding pattern do u use?


----------



## sgold04 (Aug 4, 2015)

I went to Caribana in Toronto and have paint and powder in my synthetic hair. I'm hoping regular shampoo will remove it. My original plan was to take the crochet braids out as soon as I returned, but the style still looks good and my cornrows are holding up well. I just gotta get this paint out!


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 4, 2015)

sgold04 said:


> I went to Caribana in Toronto and have paint and powder in my synthetic hair. I'm hoping regular shampoo will remove it. My original plan was to take the crochet braids out as soon as I returned, but the style still looks good and my cornrows are holding up well. I just gotta get this paint out!



This happened to me last year. I played Carnival and got powder and paint all up in my synthetic hair. It washed out just fine though.


----------



## sgold04 (Aug 4, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> This happened to me last year. I played Carnival and got powder and paint all up in my synthetic hair. It washed out just fine though.


Good to know, I'm washing it tonight. I just rinsed it with diluted shampoo the first time


----------



## TayMac (Aug 5, 2015)

Just got crochets in today. It's SOO BULKY.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Aug 5, 2015)

TayMac said:


> Just got crochets in today. It's SOO BULKY.


You can ask to thin it out.  Either remove some of the strands or use thinning shears (for straight hair).


----------



## TayMac (Aug 5, 2015)

naturalmanenyc said:


> You can ask to thin it out.  Either remove some of the strands or use thinning shears (for straight hair).



I added a pic in my other post. I'm going to see if it will "settle" in a couple of days. It might grow on me.


----------



## sgold04 (Oct 30, 2015)

naturalmanenyc said:


> @amii
> 
> I leave my installs in for 8 - 10 weeks and then out for 2 - 4 weeks.  I tend to try new products during that "down" time.
> I can wear my hair up, but it does match my texture.  There are some braiders who can do a knotless style that looks like it's growing from the scalp with no leave out even when the texture doesn't match 100%.  They seem to mostly use Marley hair for the knotless styles.





Keen said:


> @sgold04 You have to dip the curled rods in super hot water. Wait for them to cool down before removing the rods. I've never had to recurl. I keep my style for 10 weeks. I even wash them every 2-3 weeks.


I'm planning on leaving my current install in for 10 weeks. How do you ladies prevent build up, or remove the build up once you have taken them down?


----------



## Keen (Oct 30, 2015)

sgold04 said:


> I'm planning on leaving my current install in for 10 weeks. How do you ladies prevent build up, or remove the build up once you have taken them down?


I now clarify my scalp and hair between installs


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Oct 31, 2015)

sgold04 said:


> I'm planning on leaving my current install in for 10 weeks. How do you ladies prevent build up, or remove the build up once you have taken them down?



I don't use cream products at all during installs.  I've found that using cream products (even diluted ones) causes too much build up at my roots.
I shampoo my hair every 1 - 2 weeks during installs to prevent build up.  The hair can get a little frizzy but I cut out the frizzy parts if it gets too bad.


----------



## jennifer30 (Oct 31, 2015)

i just got crochet twists..and i was just use witch hazel to cleanse my scalp instead of washing it...?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 8, 2016)

Still in crochet braids for 2016.  Taking these out shortly and already have my appointment for a new set.


----------

